# SE QLD Xmas-in-28th of June 2014



## winkle

We'll stick our hand up to host this again this year, (unless there is someone who really, really wants to do it), not sure of the date yet but either the first weekend in July or the last in June usually don't clash with anything too important. Venue is at Everton Park, so it is possible to reach by public transport or the bowls club has thoughtfully provided a grassy car park for our use.

*Swapping*
*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


*Attending (Not Swapping)*
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Beersuit

6 months notice anyone would think your keen Perry after missing the last one. 
I'm in. 
*Swapping*
*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3)
4)
5)
6)


*Attending (Not Swapping)*
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## benken25

At this stage i'm in 
*Swapping*
*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES* (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4)
5)
6)


*Attending (Not Swapping)*
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yiew! Swapping. Can't quote properly on phone.


----------



## earle

Bugger, school holidays means I'm out.


----------



## Beersuit

earle said:


> Bugger, school holidays means I'm out.


Earle the kids will be fine for one night just leave them some water and food in a bowl next to the back door. I'm sure they are trained enough to drop there strides to go by now. Lol.


----------



## earle

Beersuit said:


> Earle the kids will be fine for one night just leave them some water and food in a bowl next to the back door. I'm sure they are trained enough to drop there strides to go by now. Lol.


That would be fine but I'll be up in North Queensland.


----------



## earle

Swapping
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5)
6)


Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Beersuit

earle said:


> earle, on 08 Jan 2014 - 7:59 PM, said:
> 
> That would be fine but I'll be up in North Queensland.


You will need a bigger water dish then.

Blow up pool? h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

Swapping
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5)Bradsbrew - 
6)


Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## robv

Swapping
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5)Bradsbrew - 
6) Robv


Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## lukiferj

Swapping
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5)Bradsbrew - 
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj


Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Parks

*Swapping*
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - 
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?

*Attending (Not Swapping)*
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## BPH87

Swapping
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit. 
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - 
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87

Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## winkle

Beersuit said:


> 6 months notice anyone would think your keen Perry after missing the last one.
> I'm in.


More like reminding me to get my shit together for either of the two beers (ie the sour - run yeast thru 2 batches/gens then stress it out)


----------



## angus_grant

Swapping
STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer

Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Although if it is the first weekend in July I may be out due to a work weekend I can't miss. They haven't set a date for it yet.


----------



## winkle

OK, BABBs has beer judging on the 6th, QLD Beer Week usually on the week after, so we may have to pencil in the 28th of June.


----------



## Parks

It's in the calendar!


----------



## angus_grant

w00t!! In the calendar!!

Do I start stressing about what beer to make yet? 

Surely I should have my brau-clone up and running by then.. he he.. Just need to finalise the bottom filter plate and I am back to being operational. Am thinking some custom stainless work for that. Hope it doesn't cost too much.


----------



## lukiferj

In the calendar but it is the first day of school holidays. Should be able to get this past the warden after having to miss the last one.


----------



## lukiferj

And you haven't brewed your beer yet Angus? Catch up man


----------



## jameson

angus_grant said:


> Swapping
> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit.
> 3) Benken25
> 4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew -
> 6) Robv
> 7) Liam_snorkel
> 8) lukiferj
> 9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
> 10) BPH87
> 11) Angus - beer
> 12) Jameson- scotch ale
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 
> Will be swapping for sure. just not sure on attending due to work commitments.


----------



## ballantynebrew

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew


Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## winkle

Ok QLD Beer Week is the 2nd weekend (probably stretching into the 3rd), so we'll lock in the 28th of June. Brad or another mod, could you please add the date to the thread title?
First trial brew of the Pink Peppercorn IPA this weekend


----------



## benken25

winkle said:


> Ok QLD Beer Week is the 2nd weekend (probably stretching into the 3rd), so we'll lock in the 28th of June. Brad or another mod, could you please add the date to the thread title?
> First trial brew of the Pink Peppercorn IPA this weekend


Christmas in July case swap. on the 28th of june h34r: . hopefully i have a raunchbier perfected by then :drinks:


----------



## TheCarbinator

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator

Attending (Not Swapping)
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## winkle

BenKen25 said:


> Christmas in July case swap. on the 28th of june h34r: .


Seems we need a name change, now that July is always full of beer related stuff.


----------



## Parks

Something about cold winkle, it was fkn freezing walking to the BIL's place from yours last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukiferj

I don't remember it being that cold after about 6pm. Actually I don't remember much after 6pm


----------



## Parks

It was about midnight when I decided it was a good idea to walk. Not really sure it was now I think about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukiferj

Ha ha. I will definitely be packing an extra blanket for the car!


----------



## Gavo

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## angus_grant

Will bring my cold weather sleeping bag (good to -40 or so) then.


----------



## Florian

You could always sleep next to the fire barrel if you dare (I wouldn't).

Put me down for attending but not swapping. I'd be pretty happy if I manage to get a beer ready for the night, might be a '13 month frozen IPA' or something.

a good mix of well aged commercial belgian, kiwi and sour beers otherwise.


EDIT: I'll add myself once back at the computer.


----------



## angus_grant

I'll also bring a couple bottles of my Belgian triple for evaluation. Was very hot and alcoholly the last bottle I had and that was about 3 months ago. So should be almost 1 year old at the swap.


----------



## NickB

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## winkle

May have to put a carbonade flamande in the slow cooker for this, and that means an excuse for brewing a Dubbel soonish .


----------



## Snow

All right - in again!

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - dunno. Something wheaty maybe?

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Batz

If I'm not working I'll be there, and if possible in the swap as well.

Batz


----------



## Snow

That's good news Batz! It will be great to catch up again. I'll brew an imperial wheaty just for you :lol: ........ h34r:

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## HBHB

Woot..trip to the big smoke. Might have to dress up and wear some thongs. Need us to bring some spoons for music?

Martin


----------



## TidalPete

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected

16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry?  
4)
5)


----------



## kegs23

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected

16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry?  
4)kegs23
5)


----------



## winkle

HBHB said:


> Woot..trip to the big smoke. Might have to dress up and wear some thongs. Need us to bring some spoons for music?
> 
> Martin


In previous years we've had an inflatable penis play the bagpipes so why not.......


----------



## Aydos

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected

16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos
18 ) Maxbroner 

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry?  
4)kegs23
5)

Edit: fixed up the cool dudes in the post!


----------



## HBHB

winkle said:


> In previous years we've had an inflatable penis play the bagpipes so why not.......


Hmm, can't help out with any bagpipes. Best i could do is muster up a couple of neighbours cats and some pipe


----------



## bradsbrew

HBHB said:


> Best i could do is muster up a couple of neighbours cats and some pipe


Speaking of food, what are we doing this year?


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Speaking of food, what are we doing this year?


It's pizza @ Perry's


----------



## Ross

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected

16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos
18 ) Maxbroner

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> 5) Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.


That was not meant to create a little interest now was it Ross ?


----------



## lukiferj

I'm interested...


----------



## Batz

lukiferj said:


> I'm interested...



You too?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

If not, "Ross - maybe" would have sufficed.


----------



## leahy268

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).

1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected

16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.


----------



## tazman1967

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
Attending (Not Swapping)

1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Tazman1967


----------



## winkle

Its about time I thought about the swap beer, I cracked a bottle of UXO Belgian Pale on the weekend and its developed really nicely over a few months (The UXB with different hops NickB). Now to dither over brewing it or a sour or an IPA.


----------



## lukiferj

I'm happy with one of each Perry  I'm thinking I will brew something vaguely belgian.


----------



## angus_grant

I'm thinking I will take the safe road and brew an APA. I quite like Goomba's Cascading out of this Galaxy APA, and that will be the first beer I brew on my system when I finish the current build. I've done it a few times before as BIAB and it's a somewhat known quantity.

I have brewed a few kit-based saisons recently and am loving them. I found a very simple recipe for an AG saison so perhaps that as well. Saison in winter, why the bloody hell not. I've brewed stout in summer. he he..

I also have to get a carton of 750ml PET bottles as well. Any cheap places for them?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

dunno. I got mine from brewers choice last year and haven't shat straight since.. $36 for 30 of them.


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> dunno. I got mine from brewers choice last year and haven't shat straight since.. $36 for 30 of them.


About $1/bottle is pretty standard. BigW has them for $14 something for 15.


----------



## lukiferj

Big W sell them for about $16 a box. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## angus_grant

huh, my LHBS has 15 for $13. Nice...

Will grab some next pay day.

Will have to off-load a heap of my glass bottles to a mate before then to keep the wife happy. Plus I am not using them and they are just taking up space.... Which is at a premium in our unit... So unwanted items are very noticeable.


----------



## angus_grant

leahy268 said:


> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> .
> .
> 19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.


I also just noticed this in the list. huh?? :blink: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I also did that with the last one, didn't you notice the extra lacing??


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> I also did that with the last one, didn't you notice the extra lacing??


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## angus_grant

Well I missed the last one. ::

Tasting notes for Liam's beer: very tight head, lacing all the way down the glass, a familiar flavour I can't quite put my finger on but reminds me of my trip to Thailand. Perhaps filtering or cold crashing required as I get a strange protein after-taste. Again, quite a familiar sensation but can't place it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ just needed to let it warm up. to 37deg.


----------



## Parks




----------



## leahy268

angus_grant said:


> I also just noticed this in the list. huh?? :blink: :icon_vomit:


???
Not sure I understood the emoticons there buddy...


----------



## Parks

leahy268 said:


> ???
> Not sure I understood the emoticons there buddy...


The following 6 or so posts should clear it up.


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> I also did that with the last one, didn't you notice the extra lacing??


I thought it was a Gose, or a poor salt addition.


----------



## leahy268

Lol I see what you did there.. Must be the lack of sleep over the weekend there.. Didn't initially read all of those ones.


----------



## angus_grant

I read it in as dirty a context as possible.

This link should clear up the confusion, particularly the verb section.

Sorry about the poor joke leahy. I look forward to offending you in person in June.


----------



## winkle




----------



## angus_grant

I just realised I missed the opportunity for an infection joke as well. dang!


----------



## leahy268

angus_grant said:


> I read it in as dirty a context as possible.
> 
> This link should clear up the confusion, particularly the verb section.
> 
> Sorry about the poor joke leahy. I look forward to offending you in person in June.


All good..
Not easily offended.. 

Just read that without first having enough coffee today..


----------



## Aydos

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.


Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Tazman1967


----------



## Florian

Oh nooo!!!


Was just about to book some accommodation on Magnetic Island when I realised that the first day is the 28th of June!

It's a family reunion thing with people coming over from the US, so dates are kind of firmed up.

Now what to do????


----------



## angus_grant

Just turn up on the 29th and then explain you were talking in US dates because everything revolves around the US (financial health measure, dates, measuring systems, etc, etc)


----------



## winkle

"Hotel didn't have rooms available that day"


----------



## lukiferj

Just picked up a sack of dingemans pils, some candi sugar and some 1762. Might brew an IPA for a change


----------



## Florian

Some good suggestions, I guess the problem is that the hotel would have to be 'booked out' for the first two days, as I really can't see myself jumping on a plane with the kids, then a boat and then facing the extended inlaw family the morning after the swap. We all know how it feels the next day, it's usually pretty alright til lunch time but then goes very steep downhill.

Anyway, will try to work something out as I'm really not keen to miss this one.


----------



## winkle

We need you there Florian, I don't want to be the "last man standing" at 3am any more.
I think I've talked myself into brewing the UXO Belgian Pale for the swap.


----------



## benken25

winkle said:


> We need you there Florian, I don't want to be the "last man standing" at 3am any more.
> I think I've talked myself into brewing the UXO Belgian Pale for the swap.


last man standing is not a good place to be the next morning If I can remember correctly


----------



## winkle




----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> campbells bed.jpg


I'm glad someone got a photo of leahy268 from the last one


----------



## leahy268

Lol luckily I know that one wasn't me.....


----------



## Florian

winkle said:


> We need you there Florian, I don't want to be the "last man standing" at 3am any more.
> I think I've talked myself into brewing the UXO Belgian Pale for the swap.


I love it when things sort themselves out.

No idea how and why, but the date of this family thingy has mysteriously changed to about a week or so later. 

So I will be reclaiming that title, which means that you can go to bed about a minute before me. That should make all the difference for your wellbeing the next day, Perry. 

Not sure I will manage to brew for the occasion, but I will be turning up with beer of some sorts.


----------



## Donske

What's the cap on numbers to swap?


----------



## Florian

Just put your name down either way Donske, you'll be number 20, and of those there will be at least 6 or so dropping out from experience. 

Hey, what about a new rule, everyone that drops out of the swap has to supply a carton of decent craft beer as substitute. Idea is stolen from Ross, and he also offered for people to drop off said carton at the shop so someone who does a CB run before the swap can pick them all up and take to the venue. 

Not that I would care as I'm not swapping anyway, just throwing it out there.


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> I love it when things sort themselves out.
> 
> No idea how and why, but the date of this family thingy has mysteriously changed to about a week or so later.
> 
> So I will be reclaiming that title, which means that you can go to bed about a minute before me. That should make all the difference for your wellbeing the next day, Perry.
> 
> Not sure I will manage to brew for the occasion, but I will be turning up with beer of some sorts.


To feel well the next day you simply have a breakfast beer or two. That day is instantly good! _(Next two are unfortunate though)_
_PS One of your Dunkels is always welcome..._

edits = fat fingers


----------



## Donske

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - something resembling beer

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Tazman1967


----------



## kegs23

only 3 months to go,i guess that means i only have 2 1/2 months to figure out what beer i am going to brew to bring on the day, might be leaning towards a USA IPA,


----------



## bradsbrew

Not quite sure what I'll be swapping but the plan so far is to be dropped off so I can either battle florian for last man standing or battle kingbrown for first lady to do the phantom. h34r:


----------



## Florian

bradsbrew said:


> Not quite sure what I'll be swapping but the plan so far is to be dropped off so I can either battle florian for last man standing...


More like first man sleeping and vomiting all over the bed if memory serves me right.


----------



## tazman1967

I have a brew I would like to put in..
Shall i make a reserve list.. or just get it ready for the flies to drop ?


----------



## Florian

Better put myself on the list so I can't get rejected at the door.

I've put you in the swap tazzie, with me not being the organiser and all.


STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, a pink peppercorn IPA (If I perfect it!) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - something resembling beer
21) tazman

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian


----------



## tazman1967

No problem Florian,
I was happy to wait for the flies to drop, but all is good..


----------



## lukiferj

Your beers always taste infected these days Pete :lol:

Brett IPA in the fridge to try this weekend!


----------



## Aydos

Better not make too many more swappers, I'll have to brew another keg!


----------



## bradsbrew

aydos said:


> Better not make too many more swappers, I'll have to brew another keg!


You'll be lucky to fill a PET box by the time the date arrives.


----------



## winkle

Bah, I have to source another mill before brewing my contribution, my trusty Marga has died in the arse :angry: .


----------



## winkle

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, *Hogshead Triple d'Houblon **_ (probable)_ or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) BPH87
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - something resembling beer
21) tazman

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian

I'd better sort out this soon, this one needs plenty of conditioning time.


----------



## BPH87

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, *Hogshead Triple d'Houblon **_ (probable)_ or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) 
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - something resembling beer
21) tazman

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian

Not a chance that I will get a brew done. Thanks


----------



## tazman1967

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10)
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - something resembling beer
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian

Sorry to here BPH87 
Updated my case swap beer


----------



## Donske

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10)
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian


Updated my swap beer.


----------



## madpierre06

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10)
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though


Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4)kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian


----------



## winkle

Guys I'll pm you all the address a bit later on. But its inner NW Brisbane at Everton Park.


----------



## Parks

I'm almost surprised it's not a destination in google maps


----------



## angus_grant

It would be blurred out (like government sites) to prevent the information falling in to the wrong hands.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's pretty hard to visit Brassierie De Hogshead and not be blurred out


----------



## winkle

You should try living there  .

_Edit> not a request_


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Dang!


----------



## angus_grant

I think one night of "living there" will be enough for this little black duck. At least until the next one. h34r: :beer:  :chug:

Speaking of which: what is the go with over-night stays? Bit too expensive to get a cab home at whenever the hell I finish up. Was there mention of an RSL car-park next door? Do they mind if I pitch a tent up on their lawns? 

Edit: just went back and read Winkle's first post. Grassy car-park next door so I shall bring my small one man tent.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

angus_grant said:


> I shall bring my small one man tent.


is that tent for men with a 'small one'?


----------



## angus_grant

No, it only has one small man in there for me later on.


----------



## Florian

It's very likely that you and that small man will be joined by a slightly larger man later on.

Good luck!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hahahaha


----------



## angus_grant

no way man, I'm bringing a padlock for my tent.

Besides, my snoring will drive anybody (everybody?) away...

I was going to like your post Florian, but I didn't want to give anyone approval..


----------



## TidalPete

I'm still having a cleanout & have two of these bottle drainers to give away.
If anybody wants them they can collect from me or I can bring down to the swap.
Each drainer will hold 24 tallies or PETs.


----------



## winkle

angus_grant said:


> I think one night of "living there" will be enough for this little black duck. At least until the next one. h34r: :beer:  :chug:
> 
> Speaking of which: what is the go with over-night stays? Bit too expensive to get a cab home at whenever the hell I finish up. Was there mention of an RSL car-park next door? Do they mind if I pitch a tent up on their lawns?
> 
> Edit: just went back and read Winkle's first post. Grassy car-park next door so I shall bring my small one man tent.


You can pitch the tent in the front of the house, should be safe there - or risk a swag in the bar (and Incider)


----------



## madpierre06

TidalPete said:


> I'm still having a cleanout & have two of these bottle drainers to give away.
> If anybody wants them they can collect from me or I can bring down to the swap.
> Each drainer will hold 24 tallies or PETs.


Pete, I'd love to take you up on your generous offer. At the swap willk do.


----------



## TidalPete

No worries Alan. I'll bring them down with me.


----------



## daemon

It's really about time I turned up to one of these shindigs again, Perry I apologise in advance for the fire / ambo / police calls due to any involvement I may or not have. For legal purposes, my official statement is "I cannot recall" (seems to work for politicians) :beerbang:.

Adding myself to the swap list:

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? h34r: Gotta bed Perry? 
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian

+ Keg of something.

I will be devoiding some of your concrete of being exposed to the elements for the night and rolling out a swag, can't wait to catch up with everyone and having a great night.


----------



## winkle

Bloody hell, we still have 22 in the swap :O.
Best get brewing for this I guess, if you lot are unlucky lucky there might be a buckwheat black wheat beer on tap (tart as bro).


----------



## angus_grant

I am thinking a dunkelweizen but seeing as I have never brewed one before (or done step mashing) I will have a fall back of an APA (most probably some Lord Nelson bastardisation)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll be bringing a keg of ginger ring stinger again. This one will have habaneros and trinidad scorpions in it.


----------



## Snow

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg of ginger ring stinger again. This one will have habaneros and trinidad scorpions in it.


LOL. My ring is still stinging from the last one! :huh:

Would anyone be interested in some apple and elderflower cider if I bring a keg? Or are you all beer snobs h34r:

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll have a go at it. just tell people it's a berliner weisse or something and watch them put their thinking faces on


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll have a go at it. just tell people it's a berliner weisse or something and watch them put their thinking faces on


Experimental fruit Saison . Brewing the Apricot sour tomorrow so thats what you'll get (unless I bollux something up).


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Experimental fruit Saison . Brewing the Apricot sour tomorrow so thats what you'll get (unless I bollux bonox something up).


----------



## Rowy

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Why do I keep on doing this to myself? Gotta bed Perry? 
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!


----------



## bradsbrew

Hope you can make it Rowy.


----------



## RdeVjun

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg of ginger ring stinger again. This one will have habaneros and trinidad scorpions in it.


Pretty sure you could find something in the host's garden to Randall it like last time if so inclined, that really was a rip- snorter.  What was in that again- Kaffir Lime, Lemongrass and something else from Ben's garden? B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah at various stages we ran it through lemongrass, birds eyes & kaffir lime leaves hehe.


----------



## TidalPete

So you can't make it this time around Ralph? :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun

Only a maybe at the moment TP, a conflicting family event is on the cards presently but should know for sure in the next fortnight. But if they can't decide, then I will! 
Oh and err, how can I say this- the prospect of sharing a few glasses of Liam's tasty Ginger Ring Stinger is rather appealing... there, I did it!


----------



## TidalPete

RdeVjun said:


> Only a maybe at the moment TP, a conflicting family event is on the cards presently but should know for sure in the next fortnight. But if they can't decide, then I will!
> Oh and err, how can I say this- the prospect of sharing a few glasses of Liam's tasty Ginger Ring Stinger is rather appealing... there, I did it!


Oooohhhhh! It burnt so much I thought I'd swallowed a flame thrower :lol:


----------



## Rowy

Gents I will bring with me some grouse empty glass bottles that are crackers for long term storage beers. Also some PET to give away. For the glass ones whoever stumps up with the biggest donation to a kids charity of our choice gets them. Winkle can take the donation on the night and post the receipt later.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Looking forward to catching up over a beer or ten Rowy


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Gents I will bring with me some grouse empty glass bottles that are crackers for long term storage beers. Also some PET to give away. For the glass ones whoever stumps up with the biggest donation to a kids charity of our choice gets them. Winkle can take the donation on the night and post the receipt later.


Great idea Rowy. I will put up a 100L aluminium kettle that I no longer use, no lid and has a hole for tap. Same deal for a donation to a kids charity.


----------



## Rowy

Thats the spirit Brad!


----------



## angus_grant

brewing a dunkel weizen this Wednesday and will see how it turns out. Never brewed one before, and haven't drunk that many but the recipe mine is based on just grabbed my interest. And seeing it is a weizen, can be drunk nice and fresh so should be carb'd and in its prime by the swap meet.

Will bottle it and see how it matures. Aim to have more than 24 bottles so I can taste them over time.

Will hopefully start fermenting it next week as I have just started fermenting a 1050 APA which should take about 5 days to ferment and then 3 days cold crash to try and drop out the US-05.

Have I bitten of more than I (and perhaps my system at the moment) can chew? Yes, yes I have...... :blink: 5 step mash (2 of which are pump rests so my software can automatically do that) So I will have to do some solid software work tomorrow to include step mashing and pump rests before brew day on Wednesday otherwise it will be a manual brew day for me.

oh, and I have nothing of worth to give away.


----------



## lukiferj

Getting cold now boys. Keeping that fire stoked Winkle?


----------



## TidalPete

Rowy said:


> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit.
> 3) Benken25
> 4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew -
> 6) Robv
> 7) Liam_snorkel
> 8 ) lukiferj
> 9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
> 10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
> 11) Angus - beer
> 12) Jameson- scotch ale
> 13) ballantynebrew
> 14) TheCarbinator
> 15) NickB - probably something infected
> 16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
> 17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
> 18 ) Maxbroner
> 19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
> 20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
> 22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
> 
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
> 2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
> 4) kegs23
> 5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
> 6) Florian
> 7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!


Updating my contribution.


----------



## Rowy

Your bringing that for me Pete, you know That beer of yours in my favourite. You Bloody champion! Now I've got to think of buying a beer to reward you with.


----------



## winkle

Have you been lurking all this time Rowy? We are overdue a beer or three.

If anyone has access to some firewood, that would be a help since all the stockpiled wood I had on hand got burnt Saturday nite/Sunday morning when the Scotch supply was getting hammered.


----------



## Florian

Do jacaranda branches count as fire wood?

Have quite a few sitting in the back yard which I'm desperately trying to get rid of, cut them down a few weeks ago.
Probably to moist, still?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Good to see you back, Rowy!

Fire? As in, fitting fire in a home in Qld to deal with lower temperatures? h34r: I was giving it to the Taswegian locals for having their fireplace on in late March when the nights were still double digit. 

Hope you boys enjoy it, looks an excellent line up this time.


----------



## TidalPete

Rowy said:


> Your bringing that for me Pete, you know That beer of yours in my favourite. You Bloody champion! Now I've got to think of buying a beer to reward you with.


Had forgotten about that.
Looking forward to having a few with you Rowy.


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> Do jacaranda branches count as fire wood?
> 
> Have quite a few sitting in the back yard which I'm desperately trying to get rid of, cut them down a few weeks ago.
> Probably to moist, still?


They might be ok in a month Florian, I might come over and grab a few at the end of May to see how much they smoke out the suburb


----------



## Florian

Cool. 

I guess that does mean that I now better cut them into sensible pieces and store them away from the weather until then.


----------



## TidalPete

They'll dry faster if you split them Flo but you know that already.


----------



## Florian

errrm... yes, of course.

Better organise myself an axe, then. 

EDIT: actually just had a look at my well maintained shadow board and it appears I already have an axe. Thanks Pete, you saved me from getting out the stupid pole saw.


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Have you been lurking all this time Rowy? We are overdue a beer or three.
> 
> If anyone has access to some firewood, that would be a help since all the stockpiled wood I had on hand got burnt Saturday nite/Sunday morning when the Scotch supply was getting hammered.


Never left Perry. Just been keeping myself away from temptation. You still enjoy an ice cold can of XXXX Gold?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

updated swap contribution

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!


----------



## angus_grant

Dunkel weizen mash in. Man, this mash schedule is more involved than my normal 66 degrees for 60 mins APA.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

looking forward to tasting it Angus - what steps are you going for?


----------



## angus_grant

52c mash in for 10 mins
63c for 45 mins
72c for 10 mins
78c mash out for 10 mins

Same as that chart you sent through.


----------



## angus_grant

And just because I am a bastard
Hulk smash citra fully carb'd


----------



## angus_grant

Mash out: I have a dunkel woody.


----------



## Parks

What yeast Angus and ferment temp?

I love my dunkelweizen...


----------



## lukiferj

La de ******* da Angus. My wort is so clear 

Looks the goods. Hopefully brewing my contribution in the next two weeks. Once I decide what it is :lol:


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Never left Perry. Just been keeping myself away from temptation. You still enjoy an ice cold can of XXXX Gold?


Dunno about enjoy, but I'll drink most cold things on a hot day


----------



## Parks

P.S. Because you lot are a sh*t bunch I am going 3 more experimental batches for the swap. I may end up bringing 2 swap beers incase of pull-outs or allow people to swap. I am pretty happy with my malt profile and the latest all whirlpool hop IPA is drinking sensationally.

So, I'm going to have these ready in time for the swap:

Single hop Amarillo IPA
Single hop Simcoe IPA
Single hop Chinook IPA


----------



## angus_grant

Wyeast 3068 and was thinking about 20c to promote some banana flavours. But haven't really researched this bit yet. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> Wyeast 3068 and was thinking about 20c to promote some banana flavours. But haven't really researched this bit yet.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do it at 17. At least on my setup 17 is perfect. 20 is banana thick shake.

EDIT: FYI I always use 3068


----------



## angus_grant

Fair enough, 17 it is. If it turns out shit I can blame you. 

3068 sounded the most appealing to me when reading through wyeasts suggested yeasts.


----------



## ballantynebrew

updated swap contribution

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew -
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!


----------



## bradsbrew

updated swap contribution

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Hogshead Triple d'Houblon * (probable) or an Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!


----------



## TidalPete

Parks said:


> Do it at 17. At least on my setup 17 is perfect. 20 is banana thick shake.
> 
> EDIT: FYI I always use 3068


17 is getting into cloves territory. h34r:

Do it at 18! If controller has a 1.0 deg differential it's going to hit 19 part of the time.

Otherwise ----------------------- :lol:


----------



## winkle

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!

Updated mine as well. It'll be good to catch up with you Brad - been a while as well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I enjoy cloves in a dunkelweizen  go 17 haha!


----------



## angus_grant

Arrrrrggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## bradsbrew

It's official


----------



## Parks

TidalPete said:


> 17 is getting into cloves territory. h34r:
> 
> Do it at 18! If controller has a 1.0 deg differential it's going to hit 19 part of the time.
> 
> Otherwise ----------------------- :lol:


Yep, at 17 it's very balanced - on my setup. I measure via the probe stuck to the outside of the fermenter and insulated with a stubble cooler from the fridge. It's quite likely a wort temp of 18 or 19.

A 1 degree diff should only go up and down 1/2 a degree assuming the controller rounds to the nearest degree (eg, set at 18 moves from 17.4 to 18.5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> I enjoy cloves in a dunkelweizen  go 17 haha!


Not sure if trolling but you certainly do want cloves in your dunkelweizen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angus_grant

About 25L cubed. Realised on way back from picking young un from daycare BeerSmith lacks a no-chill tick box. Lucky I aimed this brew for middle of the style figures. Will be in the higher range for a DW.

Will stick in ferment fridge to get temp down as quick as possible. Not sure it will make much difference.


----------



## bradsbrew

I will be bringing one of these,


----------



## bradsbrew

Probably want be able to bring these though. But if anyone would like their car washed on the day I have a similar outfit that I look fantastic in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll bring the goat stimulator.


----------



## angus_grant

Ahh, that's where it ended up.
What happens on southside brew days stays on the southside! h34r:


----------



## Snow

Parks said:


> Not sure if trolling but you certainly do want cloves in your dunkelweizen
> 
> 
> I am with Parks on this one 17c on the probe for 18 - 19 in the fermenter.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Goat STimulator.

FTFY.


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll bring the goat stimulator.


How does Chappo get a mention on this thread every year?


----------



## benken25

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!

Bottled mine tonight should give it a bit of time to lager


----------



## TidalPete

> How does Chappo get a mention on this thread every year?


Just read this for the second time after checking on my 20-odd ml starter of 1275 Thames Valley Ale.
I'm down to the last 2 x tubes of the stuff & they're 22 months old & firing away nicely ATM. :super:
Generation 1 is in the pipeline if these buggers ferment out as planned.

What does this do for our old mate Chap Chap????
Really have no idea but here's a few Blast-From-The-Past pics ----------------


----------



## angus_grant

1048 OG at 24L so 1 litre more than BeerSmith says. Am doing a different brew tomorrow so will get results and then tweak numbers. 
Fermenting at 17.5 so it will please no-one. He he

Nice flavours and a hint of dark smoke so tasting similar to the franzuskaners I was demolishing at the German club last Friday night. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> 1048 OG at 24L so 1 litre more than BeerSmith says. Am doing a different brew tomorrow so will get results and then tweak numbers.
> Fermenting at 17.5 so it will please no-one. He he


FFS angus you just won't listen, will you :lol:

On another note my test batch IPA won best IPA in the Ipwsich show and came second overall so I reckon I'm on the right track! All Amarillo IPA brewed last weekend and doing either the Simcoe or Chinook this weekend. Nothing like burning through $100 worth of hops over 3 consecutive weekends!


----------



## Donske

Brewing the final version of my swap beer Saturday morning, I've brewed and consumed three "trial" batches already just to be sure it's not shit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm making absolutely sure that mine is shit


----------



## angus_grant

At least the goal is not out of your reach.


----------



## angus_grant

And who says mine won't be shit. That is well within my skill level. Ha ha.


----------



## Florian

Parks said:


> FFS angus you just won't listen, will you :lol:
> 
> On another note my test batch IPA won best IPA in the Ipwsich show and came second overall so I reckon I'm on the right track! All Amarillo IPA brewed last weekend and doing either the Simcoe or Chinook this weekend. Nothing like burning through $100 worth of hops over 3 consecutive weekends!


You better make sure to bring another keg on the day for us non-swappers!

Please!!!

EDIT: And congrats on the Ippy win, nicely done!


----------



## Parks

I can pretty well guarantee the current batch will be gone by then.

I thought you guys would be over IPAs by then h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Parks said:


> I thought you guys would be over IPAs by then h34r:



*pulls up deck chair to watch grenades being launched*


----------



## angus_grant

Hop grenades?
I'm sure there is a hop grenade IPA made by someone. 

Congrats on the win!!


----------



## angus_grant

16 hours into ferment and I am positive there will be a "krau-splosion". That is 24L of wort in 30L fermentor. Guess my starter was quite healthy


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> 16 hours into ferment and I am positive there will be a "krau-splosion". That is 24L of wort in 30L fermentor. Guess my starter was quite healthy
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1400031046.881751.jpg


Get your mop ready - $10 says it's in the bottom of you fridge within the second 24hr period :icon_drool2:


----------



## angus_grant

About 22 hours in. :uke::




Edit: it's actually oozing out of the glad wrap as I watch. Like some unstoppable yeasty lava flow. Man, this the most epic ferment I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Parks

Welcome to WY3068!

(I'm going to forget the technicality of betting that it would crawl out in the _2nd_ 24hr period...)


----------



## angus_grant

I've got a video but won't bother uploading. I'm sure everyone had seen a monstrous ferment. Pretty impressive. Not sure if I'll bother cleaning up yet. It's just going to puke again. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Parks

It'll be 75% done in another 12 hrs or so, I just replace the glad wrap about then.


----------



## angus_grant

Bloody hell, never had a 48 hour ferment. I always read about it happening to other guys but never thought I'd be lucky enough. 

Have sprayed some star-San around the place just as a precaution.

I can't wait to taste this beer. Ferment smells lovely. ::drool::


----------



## Parks

Still leave it for the week if you can to ensure it cleans up any by-products and drops a bit of gunk out of suspension.

You will absolutely love this been even though you fermented it 0.5deg too hot


----------



## angus_grant

Will leave it for the week. That will give the beer 5 weeks in the bottle so hopefully it will be carb'd by swap meet. I should be able to bottle a few for myself so I will be able to judge its readiness. I haven't been this excited about a beer in ages.

I am addicted to watching the krau-splosion. It is mesmerising....... Went out to watch it again (full disclosure: and pour myself a beer) and the ferment is actually getting stronger... :-O


----------



## winkle

angus_grant said:


> About 22 hours in. :uke::
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1400061867.201666.jpg
> 
> Edit: it's actually oozing out of the glad wrap as I watch. Like some unstoppable yeasty lava flow. Man, this the most epic ferment I have ever seen!!!


Looks like the typical W3787 eruption


----------



## angus_grant

Well the puking has slowed down very slightly. And I mean very slightly. :-O

Might be time for another cleanup.


----------



## winkle

Probably best to clean it up when it hasn't set rock hard.


----------



## winkle

Apricot Sours.




Hopefully thats it for the case-swap. There was a bit more overt acid upfront in this batch than is usual, but you get some variation when using deliberately stressed yeast. I'll monitor its progress and sub the batch if it starts singeing my nostril hairs.


----------



## Snow

Yum! Mandarine peel and secret spices about to go into the Imperial Wit. 




Yummy wheaty goodness....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ If I could "like" this post more than once, I would. Looking forward to it Snow


----------



## angus_grant

oh man, the swap list is starting to look VERY interesting....

Am a bit excited about the swap meet-up. Have run out of beer so am thinking about using my keg fridge to ferment some beers as well as my little bar fridge. Have 2 APA cubes waiting to be fermented, and will be brewing my first AG saison this Wednesday which I will ferment at ambient. I am actually getting a backlog of cubes. **shock_horror**

I think my dunkel has slowed down fermenting and may actually be finished. I have upped the temp to 19 degrees to help it finish out and will check the gravity over the next 3 days. Need to buy some more PET bottles when it comes time to bottle....


----------



## bradsbrew

My swap beers kegged, will bottle the day before the swap- **** I hate bottling.
Need to pull the finger out and brew a beer for the day, just have to decide what to brew.


----------



## Batz

Well I should be home next week, and it's looking like I won't have to be work for the swap :beerbang: Fingers crossed I can make it!

May even try to get a swap beer brewed.

Batz


----------



## Snow

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ If I could "like" this post more than once, I would. Looking forward to it Snow


Oh man it smelled good in the boil! Plenty of comments from the household 

It should be good, based on previous experience. I really messed up my efficiency calcs though, so I may have to brew a bit more wort to make it more "imperial".


----------



## Snow

bradsbrew said:


> My swap beers kegged, will bottle the day before the swap- **** I hate bottling.
> Need to pull the finger out and brew a beer for the day, just have to decide what to brew.


Brad, don't you know the enjoyment of bottling is directly proportional to the amount of beer consumed!


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> Well I should be home next week, and it's looking like I won't have to be work for the swap :beerbang: Fingers crossed I can make it!
> 
> May even try to get a swap beer brewed.
> 
> Batz


Batz, you better brew something - I brewed my wheaty just for your benefit! :lol: h34r:


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> Batz, you better brew something - I brewed my wheaty just for your benefit! :lol: h34r:



Life doesn't get much better than that mate :beerbang: Looking forward to a beer or two.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Snow said:


> Brad, don't you know the enjoyment of bottling is directly proportional to the amount of beer consumed!


OK, so numbers 1 through six are covered -your beer should be fine. 7 through 22 could have hints of pantera with late additions slayer followed by a touch of sex pistols and really bad karaoke at the end of the pallete 
.


----------



## angus_grant

So now many bottles are required? 22 cause that is the number of swappers?

I should get around 28 bottles so hopefully not an issue.


----------



## NickB

Christ, fellas, what's with this organisation? Don't most of us work out what kegs we have, frantically bottle the morning of the swap, and blend a keg or two of something 'experimental' to bring on the day.... 




No?


----------



## Florian

bradsbrew said:


> My swap beers kegged, will bottle the day before the swap- **** I hate bottling.


So just as usual then...

- Brad tries to bottle three hours before the actual swap, using his new super duper bottling device, and ends up with 20L of beer all over the ceiling and the wife's car.
- Brad announces that he has 'some issues' but will leave shortly
- No one ever sees or hears from Brad again until 1am in the morning
- Brad turns up at the swap at 1am, trying to claim the last man standing title
- 1:30am: Brad is trashed and goes to "bed"
- 1:37am: Brad spews all over his "bed" and the surrounding areas
- 1:39am: Brad passes out
- 2:11am Scoundrelrogue draws penises in nikko all over Brad's face
- 2:14am Squire, Chappo (where are you?) and snow squat over Brad and fart
- 4:59am: Brad wakes up and leaves totally embarrassed, leaving a pool of vomit behind.
- three weeks later: Brad re-appears on AHB and pretends nothing's ever happened


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> So now many bottles are required? 22 cause that is the number of swappers?
> 
> I should get around 28 bottles so hopefully not an issue.


I would be very surprised if it's more than 18-19 on the day. There are a few on the list that haven't replied in months so...


----------



## Parks

Well I didn't get to brew on the weekend and I'm away this weekend so I guess my swap beer is locked in as the all Amarillo AIPA. It'll be ready to bottle on Sunday afternoon should I be f&*ked.

It's probably lacking a bit of the good resinous character I like but 100gm of dry hop should give it some balls 

So maybe I'll have my next batch ready for drinking on the day...


----------



## earle

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - beer
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!

Swap beer updated


----------



## bradsbrew

Florian said:


> So just as usual then...- Brad tries to bottle three hours before the actual swap, using his new super duper bottling device, and ends up with 20L of beer all over the ceiling and the wife's car.- Brad announces that he has 'some issues' but will leave shortly- No one ever sees or hears from Brad again until 1am in the morning- Brad turns up at the swap at 1am, trying to claim the last man standing title- 1:30am: Brad is trashed and goes to "bed"- 1:37am: Brad spews all over his "bed" and the surrounding areas- 1:39am: Brad passes out- 2:11am Scoundrelrogue draws penises in nikko all over Brad's face- 2:14am Squire, Chappo (where are you?) and snow squat over Brad and fart- 4:59am: Brad wakes up and leaves totally embarrassed, leaving a pool of vomit behind.- three weeks later: Brad re-appears on AHB and pretends nothing's ever happened


Nailed it.


----------



## angus_grant

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - I have 6 months to perfect an AIPA for this - you guys like AIPAs, right?
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!

Swap beer updated

Hit FG (currently 1011 but est. 1013). Will check gravity again tomorrow night and Wed. if stable, will cold crash for a couple of days to drop some of the yeast out and bottle Fri night. Tastes terrible out of the fermentor. h34r:


----------



## madpierre06

Ok, I did say something beery and basic. I am bottling proobably tomorrow arvo after work a kit 'n' bits Sparkling Ale. A quick taste test while checking FG today is a little tasty. I know it's only basic but I run on the theory (tested and semi-proven) that even instant coffee tastes orlright when made with love. 

I have put the 28th down on the wish list at work for that day off. 

And just as an aside, the story of the bottle that cannot be. A few weeks ago I picked up some bottle crates off TidalPete, and he tossed in a few empties as a bonus. I was moving them around the other day and one of the bottles felt about 700mls worth of beer heavier than the rest. A quick check with Pete revealed a leftover bottle from a batch he had brewed up in April 2010.

My (Pete's) version of Barry Cranston's Oscar Oktoberfest.
Hallertau Hersbruker subbed with Hallertau Mittelfrueh.
Tettnanger subbed with Saaz & 6.7% ABV.

Some nervousness pre-empted this description I have sent to Pete "A easy rush of gas when opening promised well, and a first tentative sip was more than I could have hoped for. A beautiful deep amber red, a nice 10mm head, and a taste not unlike the smoothest of stouts. I don't know what alcohol content it was, but there was a notticeable kick. A lovely drop mate". I've since reread the alcohol content. h34r:

The ship has sailed unfortunately, would have loved to share it at the get together.


----------



## Parks

*STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).*
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Will attempt to come in the swap again at the very least. - Not sure yet if I'll be able to come along though.
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!

Swap beer updated


----------



## Donske

I have the feeling my Rye dark mild will be neither mild or dark, at this point I'm going to label it as an English Red Rye Ale, well over shot gravity and Brewmates colour prediction was a fair way off, should be tasty enough though.


----------



## winkle

Historically milds went from low alcohol to about 6% - call it an Historic mild recreation.


----------



## angus_grant

Mild imperial?


----------



## Donske

angus_grant said:


> Mild imperial?



I like it, Imperial Red Rye Mild it is.


----------



## angus_grant

29 dunkels presenting on parade ground. 




7 spares for quality analysis in 2-3 weeks. 

Sweet Jesus, what a bloody mess left in the fermentor 



Oh and first time I have ever bulk primed. With the amount of firsts in this brew I will be surprised if it turns out ok.


----------



## angus_grant

Oh and eeked a final glass out of the priming container. Couldn't bear to see it go to waste. 
Tastes good to me. Nice lingering after-taste. Maybe a bit down on hops, but that might change once carb'd. No idea if it is to style or good. That's for you guys to judge. He he


----------



## Batz

Just to bring this thread back on topic, seems to be slipping somewhat.


----------



## Florian

Finally!

Thanks, Batz!


----------



## TidalPete

Can't be fussed typing this all over again so here's a copy & paste from an email sent to another brewer last week. You know who you are. 
As you blokes already know I'm bringing a keg of this to the swap so good luck to your taste buds.



> Spent over 24 hours keeping my double batch of Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout from crawling out of the new (double fermenter) fridge & filling up the garage.
> 
> Made up two 1500ml starters from my last two tubes of 1275 Thames Valley (gen 0 & 20 months old), pitched into 1 x 30-litre fermenter & 1 x 27-litre fermenter (last available fermenter), aerated & went to bed.
> 
> Woke up to find that the blow-off tube on the smaller one was vastly inadequate with yeast & foam filling the 2-litre juice bottle & crawling out from around the thread of the lid as well before running down to join the mess made by the (clip on) lid of the 30-litre bugger (over 8 litres of head space) popping off under the pressure of fermentation & filling up the bottom of said fridge.
> 
> Well, at least I know the fridge seals work ok & that my starter technique is good. Will be farming gen 1 of this 1275 after kegging.


Not long now!


----------



## Donske

What'd the deal with bringing kegs along on the night, I don't have any way of serving outside of my keezer, would it be an idea to bring one along anyway?


----------



## Batz

Donske said:


> What'd the deal with bringing kegs along on the night, I don't have any way of serving outside of my keezer, would it be an idea to bring one along anyway?


Get one of these, plenty of brewers will have gas and allow you to give your keg a boost when required. I see CB are nil stock but there'll be plenty at other sponsors sites.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=729

Just dump your keg in a plastic bin with ice, or better still in a foam box from your local fruit and veg store.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Donske said:


> What'd the deal with bringing kegs along on the night, I don't have any way of serving outside of my keezer, would it be an idea to bring one along anyway?


Absolutely!

*It would be a disgrace to turn up empty-handed. * 

PM winkle ASAP to see if he has a spare spot in his fridge.
If not then get yourself a garbage bin, cut out the lid, insulate the bin & bring your keg (with regulator) along packed in ice.
If you're lucky someone (Perhaps me, depending on the level of my SodaStream) will have gas to share. I'll bring along a Bronco (*GO THE MAROONS FOR 9-IN-A-ROW* :super: ), JG tee & beer line for emergencies.
You'll recognise me by the tulip in buttonhole of my lapel.


----------



## Gavo

I sure we wont need a tulip to recognise you Pete,

Yeah always good to have kegs to spare on the night.


----------



## TidalPete

Onya Gav!
Looking forward to a beer or three with you. Been a while alright mate.
Missus is away & won't be back 'til Sunday as I keep on telling anyone who'll listen. :lol:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Onya Gav!
> Looking forward to a beer or three with you. Been a while alright mate.
> Missus is away & won't be back 'til Sunday as I keep on telling anyone who'll listen. :lol:


No good will come of this :beerbang:  :kooi:

Enjoy it Pete!


----------



## Florian

I've got about a gazillion of those boxes if anyone wants one. As always, BYO cutting knife and skills.


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> I've got about a gazillion of those boxes if anyone wants one. As always, BYO cutting knife and skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobile setup flow restrictor.jpg


That was a great idea of yours Florian, copied by myself and may others. :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete

That Wheatie pic looks very similar to the keg you had at Daz's Kilcoy Christmas Swap Flo. 

In fact, those verandah railings look very familiar too. :lol:

AAMOF I can recall a bit of a Wheatie competition going on there until the opposition's regulator was mysteriously wound up by the phantom pressure winder whoever that was. :lol:

What a great swap that was & wondering where is Daz these days? :beer:


----------



## Donske

Looks like I'll be able to get my hands on a 2 tap miracle box for the night, now to sort out gas, be stuffed if I'm lugging my bottle around.


----------



## Florian

Plenty of gas around on the day, and no need to have a permanent line hooked up, the occasional squirt will do.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll be bringing my bottle, happy to donate the squirts


----------



## Donske

Looks like I'm all sorted then, just need to free up a couple of fermenters to get my swap beer done and something to drink on the night, probably an ESB I've got cubed.


----------



## angus_grant

I've actually changed my mind on sampling some of my dunkels before the swap. I'll bring the spares along to the swap and open a spare at the same time as someone who loves their dunkels opens a spare. Baptism of fire baby!!! :blink:

Can also see where the carb level is at. I guess you can kind of tell by the hardness of the bottle, but the proof is in the tasting.

At this stage I will be bringing a 12L mini-keg of testicular APA (Goomba's Lord Nelson which suffered an unfortunate testicular viewing during the Southside brew day) , and the spare (at this stage 7) bottles of the dunkel, and 2 tallies and 2 stubbies of my Van Damme Tripel Play. May possibly be bringing a 2nd mini-keg of my Hulk Smash Citra APA depending on ferment times. This will be going into the ferment fridge Sunday night. I may need to invest in a deluxe Florian drinks coldinator if this 2nd mini-keg eventuates.

Oh, and I've just realised one of the reasons I liked bottling is that you can sit in front of the tv or computer glugging down a tally and enjoying feeling like a right grub.... :chug:


----------



## Snow

Nice.... umm...cheek bones.


----------



## Snow

angus_grant said:


> I've actually changed my mind on sampling some of my dunkels before the swap. I'll bring the spares along to the swap and open a spare at the same time as someone who loves their dunkels opens a spare. Baptism of fire baby!!! :blink:
> 
> Can also see where the carb level is at. I guess you can kind of tell by the hardness of the bottle, but the proof is in the tasting.
> 
> At this stage I will be bringing a 12L mini-keg of testicular APA (Goomba's Lord Nelson which suffered an unfortunate testicular viewing during the Southside brew day) , and the spare (at this stage 7) bottles of the dunkel, and 2 tallies and 2 stubbies of my Van Damme Tripel Play. May possibly be bringing a 2nd mini-keg of my Hulk Smash Citra APA depending on ferment times. This will be going into the ferment fridge Sunday night. I may need to invest in a deluxe Florian drinks coldinator if this 2nd mini-keg eventuates.
> 
> Oh, and I've just realised one of the reasons I liked bottling is that you can sit in front of the tv or computer glugging down a tally and enjoying feeling like a right grub.... :chug:


 LOL this post has everything I love about home brewers in it! "unfortunate testicular viewing" gold! Not good wh&s practice when working with hot wort...


----------



## Snow

Stupid iPhone double posting rubbish


----------



## leahy268

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!

Swap beer updated

Finally got some brewing done on the weekend. Still won't make it down I'm afraid but will attempt to send some bottles down.
Assuming that I don't get a wild yeast infection like last swap that is.


----------



## Parks

Swap bottled - 27 bottles so I'm stoked. I'll have one spare to put into the BABBs annual comp and a few others for sampling.




A sneaky taster from the fermenter 




Pretty happy with it. I have no doubt it'll satisfy some of you resin junkies :icon_drool2:


----------



## wombil

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18 ) Maxbroner
19) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
20) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
21) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8)wombil will bring something to drink and got some good firewood,maybe enough .


----------



## OneShoe

I am pulling out of the swap, but will be there with beers for you all to drink.



leahy268 said:


> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit.
> 3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
> 6) Robv
> 7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
> 8 ) lukiferj
> 9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
> 10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
> 11) Angus - dunkel weizen
> 12) Jameson- scotch ale
> 13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
> 14) TheCarbinator
> 15) NickB - probably something infected
> 16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
> 17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
> 18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
> 19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
> 21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
> 
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
> 2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
> 4) kegs23
> 5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
> 6) Florian
> 7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
> 8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
> 
> Swap beer updated
> 
> Finally got some brewing done on the weekend. Still won't make it down I'm afraid but will attempt to send some bottles down.
> Assuming that I don't get a wild yeast infection like last swap that is.


----------



## TidalPete

> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit.
> 3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
> 6) Robv
> 7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
> 8 ) lukiferj
> 9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
> 10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
> 11) Angus - dunkel weizen
> 12) Jameson- scotch ale
> 13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
> 14) TheCarbinator
> 15) NickB - probably something infected
> 16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
> 17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
> 18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
> 19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
> 21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
> 
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
> 2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
> 4) kegs23
> 5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
> 6) Florian
> 7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
> 8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
> 9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .


[SIZE=10.5pt]Wombil was missing in action from the "Attending (Not swapping)" list so I've put him back.[/SIZE]


----------



## Beersuit

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. 
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .

Swap beer is getting dry hopped tonight. Bottling Sunday.


----------



## tazman1967

So far looking like a great beer list.


----------



## winkle

I'll pull a sample bottle of the Apricot sour into the testing lab (me) today and see where its at. Plan B will be to CPBF the Biere de Ble Noire keg if its gone too far.


----------



## lukiferj

I'll take 5 of each!

I will be bottling my contribution on the weekend.

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. 
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .


----------



## Donske

Finally freed up a fermenter for my swap beer, luckily milds are meant to be consumed fairly young, gonna be tight getting the beer carbed by swap time.

Edit, how much fire wood will be needed, I don't have access to hard wood but scrap pine is plentiful if that's needed.


----------



## Batz

.


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> .


Which one is Incider?


----------



## Florian

You bringing your friends, Batz?

I might be able to help with the language barrier if needed.


----------



## benken25

Batz said:


> .


looks like your keeping the thread on track mate.


----------



## bradsbrew

More importantly.

WTF has happened to Baa Bra? She send me messages on facebook every now and then but havnt seen her a t a swap for a while.


----------



## Donske

Where's the cheapest place for PET bottles? I'm thinking BigW probably but not sure.


----------



## angus_grant

AHB apparently. He he


----------



## Batz

.


----------



## seehuusen

Hey guys, I'm keen on joining in on these festivities and get to meet all of you  

Stupid newb question, what's the rules with the bottles used for swapping?

Did I miss the post with the time/address where you are meeting?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Batz

seehuusen said:


> Hey guys, I'm keen on joining in on these festivities and get to meet all of you
> 
> Stupid newb question, what's the rules with the bottles used for swapping?
> 
> Did I miss the post with the time/address where you are meeting?
> 
> Cheers
> Martin



Only PET bottles allowed in the swap, Perry can send you his address but it's on our side of town.

If I can make it and you can be by the Bruce somewhere, I'll give you a ride.

Batz


----------



## Beersuit

Batz said:


> .


On the right batz.


----------



## benken25

Batz said:


> .


its a hard choice and i am not fussy


----------



## Batz

BenKen25 said:


> its a hard choice and i am not fussy


Me either.


----------



## seehuusen

Keen to come and meet all of yas 
Will bring a carton of Blueberry Hefeweizen, hopefully it'll be done in time, just have to wait for a lager to finish in the fermentation fridge... 

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. 
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .


----------



## winkle

Wow 23 still in the swap?
I'll post up directions etc on the 15th, to those who don't know already, bring a few bucks for pizzas around dark o'clock.


----------



## Parks

There are numbers on the swappers and everything Winkle and you still can't count :lol:

22 in the list. The following 4 guys haven't said anything since adding their name. Also added when they posted here.

Aydos - Feb 24
TheCarbinator - Jan 22
Jameson - Jan 14
Robv - Jan 8


----------



## TidalPete

> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
> 3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
> 6) Robv
> 7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
> 8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
> 9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
> 10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
> 11) Angus - dunkel weizen
> 12) Jameson- scotch ale
> 13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
> 14) TheCarbinator
> 15) NickB - probably something infected
> 16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
> 17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
> 18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
> 19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
> 21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
> 22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen
> 
> 
> 
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
> 2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
> 4) kegs23
> 5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
> 6) Florian
> 7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
> 8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
> 9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .
> 
> 
> Nibbles & Brekky
> 
> 1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual


Have started a list for nibbles & brekky. Hope I haven't jumped the gun Perry? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow

Parks said:


> There are numbers on the swappers and everything Winkle and you still can't count :lol:
> 
> 22 in the list. The following 4 guys haven't said anything since adding their name. Also added when they posted here.
> 
> Aydos - Feb 24
> TheCarbinator - Jan 22
> Jameson - Jan 14
> Robv - Jan 8


Yeah - maybe a good idea for you to PM them Winkle? Jest so we have a proper handle on numbers?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Donske

angus_grant said:


> AHB apparently. He he



Yeah, that worked out ridiculously well.

Also, last time I talked to him Jameson was still coming, that was end of April though.


----------



## winkle

Done Snow.
No worries Pete!
Don't forget to reserve your pak bench early, you don't want to miss out.


----------



## TheCarbinator

I'm in guys.
Sorry I'm on my phone and it's a pain in the ass to update the list.
Swapping something strong and Belgian!

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Done Snow.
> No worries Pete!
> Don't forget to reserve your pak bench early, you don't want to miss out.
> 
> 
> 
> 220-drinking-buddies.jpg


I always wind up with the bin! Unless at Brasserie de Hogshead, then it's the honeymoon suit. I can never remember who I shared it with??? I know that cat visited one time.

Batz


----------



## Batz

You guys are wondering of topic again.


----------



## robv

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. 
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> You guys are wondering of topic again.


Your right Batz! Next person to take this thread off topic with beer related tripe gets a ban. : )


----------



## angus_grant

man, the swap list keeps looking better and better.

And only because I don't want to get banned (and why is Batz always posting non-Aus birds)


----------



## Aydos

I'm still in guys, I might make an unexpected change to my swap beer though of we have that many people in this year. Either way I'm still in!


----------



## NickB

Guys, I plan to have a keg of IIPA on the day... Chock full of Galaxy hops courtesy of Stone & Wood on the proviso that I raise some money for charity.... I'll have a little donation box on my keg and would appreciate if anyone wants to chuck a couple of bucks in.

All money raised to the RSPCA QLD...

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

No worries Nick! I will give your box a donation on the night.


----------



## NickB

Monetary donations ONLY accepted you dirty bugger....


----------



## Florian

bradsbrew said:


> No worries Nick! I will give your box a donation on the night.


same old same old then...

Now we officially know why Nick always mysteriously disappears at the first glimpse of darkness.


----------



## bradsbrew

Florian said:


> same old same old then...
> Now we officially know why Nick always mysteriously disappears at the first glimpse of darkness.


And Florian was like all jealous


----------



## Snow

LoL ... Scrolled down to the bottom of this thread and it was sponsored by Naughty Date dot com . Is that your charity, Nick?


----------



## NickB

Pretty sure those are targeted ads based on your browsing history, Snow...


----------



## Snow

No.... hey... Now just hang on there a minute


----------



## leahy268

Ok so... I ended up doing a double batch for this swap beer.. fermented in 2 halves with us05 in one and Nottingham in the other. . Baaically a pale ale with lots of cascade and galaxy flowers late and dry hopped. .

Since I'm bottling tomorrow night hopefully which one should I include in the swap? Or should I half and half it?


----------



## Parks

leahy268 said:


> Ok so... I ended up doing a double batch for this swap beer.. fermented in 2 halves with us05 in one and Nottingham in the other. . Baaically a pale ale with lots of cascade and galaxy flowers late and dry hopped. .
> 
> Since I'm bottling tomorrow night hopefully which one should I include in the swap? Or should I half and half it?


Give them a taste! I find US05 is a diacetyl whore if you try to rush it especially in APAs. Nottingham generally strips malt character but is very clean and drops very clear.

So, taste them and see which you like more or better exemplifies what you wanted to achieve with the recipe


----------



## leahy268

I haven't noticed any diacetyl in either. To be honest they both taste rather nice although the Nottingham is slightly hazy to look at. Will be interested to see the difference as it matures a little. Not that I'm terribly experienced at this. 

At least so far this year it doesn't taste infected...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

not too late to innoculate them with brett! they'll be just about right by the december swap


----------



## leahy268

Liam_snorkel said:


> not too late to innoculate them with brett! they'll be just about right by the december swap


That would need me to be a whole lot more adventurous..


----------



## lukiferj

leahy268 said:


> Ok so... I ended up doing a double batch for this swap beer.. fermented in 2 halves with us05 in one and Nottingham in the other. . Baaically a pale ale with lots of cascade and galaxy flowers late and dry hopped. .
> 
> Since I'm bottling tomorrow night hopefully which one should I include in the swap? Or should I half and half it?


 I'll take one of each


----------



## lukiferj

Just to help you out


----------



## tazman1967

I'll be bringing my 2 year old Lambic for the brave who wish to taste, so plenty of funky beer to go round.


----------



## lukiferj

Save me some Pete!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Sorry I cant make this one due to work commitments boys, first swap I have missed in a while.

Please placate me with a flurry of shit slinging and boobs on this post.

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel

King Brown Brewing said:


> Please placate me with a flurry of shit slinging


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajeL87l3prM


----------



## Parks

King Brown Brewing said:


> Sorry I cant make this one due to work commitments boys, first swap I have missed in a while.


Pretty sure it's the second in a row you've missed KBB!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

you could be right there parks.

The perils of having one of the best jobs in the world....


----------



## angus_grant

Here you go KBB. About 1 min in!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXHwIrEpeSQ&feature=kp

There is a disappointing lack of quality monkey poop videos on Youtube.......


----------



## angus_grant

And as for boobs, just wait for Batz to post again. He's got access to quality fraulines!!


----------



## BPH87

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. 
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12) Jameson- scotch ale
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .
10) BPH87


----------



## jameson

BPH87 said:


> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
> 3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
> 6) Robv - Red IPA
> 7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
> 8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
> 9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
> 10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
> 11) Angus - dunkel weizen
> 12)
> 13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
> 14) TheCarbinator
> 15) NickB - probably something infected
> 16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
> 17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
> 18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
> 19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
> 21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
> 22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
> 2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
> 4) kegs23
> 5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
> 6) Florian
> 7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
> 8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
> 9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .
> 10) BPH87


Sorry everyone looks like I won't be able to attend. Gutted after looking at all the beers that everyone has brewed. 
Cheers Jameson


----------



## angus_grant

Jameson, you can still send your swap beer along and pick yours up if you can manage it


----------



## Beertard

How does this case swap work?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Each person in the swap writes their number (I'm no# 7 in this one) on each bottle of their contribution. Then Parks surfs on them and some magic happens you end up with one of everyone else's beer 



After those formalities are taken care of, everyone responsibly imbibes in an ale or two and teleports to tomorrow.


----------



## Donske

Bottled my mild yesterday, what a pain in the ass, I remember why I bought a keg set up now. 

Poured a pint from the fermenter as a sample while bottling, the Irish ale yeast plays quite nicely with the rye, should be a cracker.


----------



## Parks

Described with alarming accuracy Liam


----------



## benken25

cant wait for the case swap to catch up with everyone. after this last weekend I think I am well on the way to being piss fit for the event :super: better also add I only have 23 bottles so no more swappers


----------



## leahy268

Well I managed to bottle my swap beer in the end on Monday night.

This was the fermenter at the end of it:



Note to self next time to put it all in a big voille bag or something. 
Took about 2 hours to siphon it all out.
Then still l left a litre or more behind..

Tasted good out of the fermenter so here's to it being a nice drop.
Now just to find a way to get it down to the swap.


----------



## Donske

leahy268 said:


> Well I managed to bottle my swap beer in the end on Monday night.
> 
> This was the fermenter at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-06-09 23.15.38.jpg
> 
> Note to self next time to put it all in a big voille bag or something.
> Took about 2 hours to siphon it all out.
> Then still l left a litre or more behind..
> 
> Tasted good out of the fermenter so here's to it being a nice drop.
> Now just to find a way to get it down to the swap.



Haha, I learnt my lesson with kettle additions of loose flowers, no way I'd throw them in loose in the fermenter.


----------



## leahy268

Previously I've done it and not had the same trouble.. However I used a lot less on those occasions.
Have had trouble in the kettle but managed to fix that..


----------



## winkle

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Hopefully that is the current list and we'll close it there. So 21* bottles swap people.

* - subject to changing downwards.


----------



## angus_grant

6 spare bottles. Hot diggedy!!!!

What is the plan for food? Was there was mention of pizza for dinner?

Do we want snacks at all? I can bring some spicy meatballs (not that kind - :: rolleyes :: ) that are pretty awesome. Or at least the sauce is.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

bring your balls, and some cash for pizzargh. snacks for the arvo.


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Have started a list for nibbles & brekky. Hope I haven't jumped the gun Perry? :icon_cheers:





> Quote
> 
> 
> STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
> 1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
> 3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
> 5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
> 6) Robv
> 7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
> 8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
> 9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
> 10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
> 11) Angus - dunkel weizen
> 12)
> 13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
> 14) TheCarbinator
> 15) NickB - probably something infected
> 16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
> 17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
> 18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
> 19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
> 21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
> 22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen
> 
> 
> 
> Attending (Not Swapping)
> 1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
> 2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
> 4) kegs23
> 5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
> 6) Florian
> 7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
> 8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
> 9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .
> 
> 
> Nibbles & Brekky
> 
> 1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual


Let's start again shall we? 

I'm happy to accept donations of any spare Swap bottles for expert evaluation.


----------



## winkle

Yeah the usual - bring some snacks, & some monies for the evening pizza run. If you are staying overnite, bring something along for breakfast (see the bottom part of the attending list), we'll fill in the gaps.

Jameson is out of the swap Pete.
PS if you are coming along and don't have any of your own beers to share around, bring some decent commercial offerings.

PPS there is a guest tap available and probably a spot in the fridge for kegs.


----------



## angus_grant

Actually scarily fitting Simpsons quote

Marge: Homer, a man who called himself "you-know-who" just invited you to a secret "wink-wink" at the "you-know-what". You certainly are popular now that you're a Stonecutter AHB swapper.
Homer: Oh, yeah. Beer busts, beer blasts, keggers, stein hoists, AA meetings, beer night. It's wonderful, Marge. I've never felt so accepted in all my life. These people looked deep within my soul and assigned me a number based on the order in which I joined.


----------



## angus_grant

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Rauchbier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - dunkel weizen
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - probably something infected
16) Snow - "Batzlove" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Hopefully that is the current list and we'll close it there. So 21* bottles swap people.

* - subject to changing downwards.

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up with our brewery bar opening, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough .

Nibbles & Brekky

1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
2) Angus - spicy meatballs.


----------



## TidalPete

Deleted No 12 - Jamison from post 332. :icon_cheers:

I'll snaffle that guest gas spot Perry.
Please confirm.


----------



## Snow

leahy268 said:


> Well I managed to bottle my swap beer in the end on Monday night.
> 
> This was the fermenter at the end of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-06-09 23.15.38.jpg
> 
> Note to self next time to put it all in a big voille bag or something.
> Took about 2 hours to siphon it all out.
> Then still l left a litre or more behind..
> 
> Tasted good out of the fermenter so here's to it being a nice drop.
> Now just to find a way to get it down to the swap.


I make beers like this and use a stainless steel scrubber wrapped around the end of a racking cane and just siphon the beer out. Acts as a perfect coarse filter no matter how much hops you have in there...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## leahy268

Snow said:


> I make beers like this and use a stainless steel scrubber wrapped around the end of a racking cane and just siphon the beer out. Acts as a perfect coarse filter no matter how much hops you have in there...
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


Damn should have thought of that. 

That's what I use for the boil kettle now..

ahh well next time. .


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> PS if you are coming along and don't have any of your own beers to share around, bring some decent commercial offerings.


There are plenty of options in the Bacchus 5L mini keg range


----------



## lukiferj

TidalPete said:


> Let's start again shall we?
> 
> I'm happy to accept donations of any spare Swap bottles for expert evaluation.


Good on ya Pete! I'll bring a spare for you


----------



## winkle

Petes beer will be on tap from the main fridge. Guest tap still available (you will need a bucket ice and some gas).
I grabbed a test bottle of my beer last night and its in the "Drink it now" classification. There should be a spare bottle or two kicking around on the day as well.


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks Perry & Luki.

Had a taster of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout yesterday & all seems to be on track for this forthcoming pissup event.


----------



## angus_grant

arggghhh, temptation to test one of my beers is almost too much. But no, I shall remain strong.

And besides, I gave a bottle to my brother in Toowoomba saying we have to both drink it on the 28th.

The bottles have hardened up a fair bit so I am fairly sure they should be carb'd by the swap. Will have been in the bottle almost 2 months so bloody well should be, particularly with the amount of yeast in the bottom of the bottle.

Guess I will know on afternoon of the 28th... :chug:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

2 months gee mate they will be getting a bit old for a weizen  hehe


----------



## angus_grant

hmm, good point. I better drink them all this weekend and I will swap the testy apa. h34r:


----------



## NickB

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).
1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably) minus dignity (leaving at home this year)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - drunken weasel
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops...will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 
16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Hopefully that is the current list and we'll close it there. So 21* bottles swap people.

* - subject to changing downwards. 

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap, might be too lazy to attend tbh...
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout and a megaphone.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up by Florian, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian - Might be busy with Ross
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready, though you bastards need to BYO lube this year as I'm not going in dry again!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough. Will attempt to outlast everyone again.

Nibbles & Brekky

1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Petes beer will be on tap from the main fridge. Guest tap still available (you will need a bucket ice and some gas).


Seeing as Perry is kindly putting my keg in his serving fridge I'll have an insulated bin + ice packs on hand for anyone wanting to use Perry's Guest Tap for the night .
Will also bring a spare Bronco tap, Beer Out QD, gas line & JG tee just in case they're needed.


----------



## Beersuit

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).[/font][/color]
1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably) minus dignity (leaving at home this year)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - drunken weasel
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops... will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 

16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Hopefully that is the current list and we'll close it there. So 21* bottles swap people.

* - subject to changing downwards.

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap, might be too lazy to attend tbh...
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout and a megaphone.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up by Florian, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian - Might be busy with Ross
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready, though you bastards need to BYO lube this year as I'm not going in dry again!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough. Will attempt to outlast everyone again.

Nibbles & Brekky

1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
4. Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.


----------



## Batz

_OK Possums looks like I can make it  I going to bring my son along as well, many of you have met Shaun at various beery things before. Looking forward to catching up with you all again._

_Batz_

STANDARD WARNING ABOUT USING 750ML PET BOTTLES (PLEASE KEEP THIS HERE).[/font][/color]
1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably) minus dignity (leaving at home this year)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual
10) Daemon - Mocha Porter
11) Angus - drunken weasel
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops... will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 

16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Hopefully that is the current list and we'll close it there. So 21* bottles swap people.

* - subject to changing downwards.

Attending (Not Swapping)
1) Gavo - Too lazy to swap, might be too lazy to attend tbh...
2) TidalPete -- Bringing a keg of my Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout and a megaphone.
4) kegs23
5) Ross - Might be tied up by Florian, but if not, I'm in.
6) Florian - Might be busy with Ross
7) Rowy (Clashes with another event but keen to attend) 30Pk XXXX Gold on ice and ready, though you bastards need to BYO lube this year as I'm not going in dry again!
8) OneShoe - Will bring along some beers to drink (smoked porter, dunkel)
9) Wombil - will bring something to drink and got some good firewood, maybe enough. Will attempt to outlast everyone again.
10) Batz & Batz Jnr - Will bring a party keg of Dunkel or some such thing. Couple of bottles of Sasion as well.


Nibbles & Brekky

1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
4) Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
5) Batz - Jar of coffee, some orange juice, couple loaves bread, brekky snags. Some chips for nibbles.
6) Donske - I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten


----------



## Donske

Nibbles & Brekky

1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
4. Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
5) I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten

Will there be enough fire wood? I've got access to heaps of pine off cuts, no hard wood unfortunately.

Also, will be bringing a 2 tap jockey box, if anyone wants to claim the second tap let me know.


----------



## Batz

Donske said:


> Nibbles & Brekky
> 
> 1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
> 2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
> 3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
> 4. Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
> 5) I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten
> 
> Will there be enough fire wood? I've got access to heaps of pine off cuts, no hard wood unfortunately.
> 
> Also, will be bringing a 2 tap jockey box, if anyone wants to claim the second tap let me know.



Updated list above.


----------



## Donske

Sorry about that, should have hit refresh before posting.


----------



## NickB

Stop stealing my routine Beersuit! 

And whats so gay about Pirates! Or cowboys. They're tough and manly....


----------



## Batz

Anyone interested in a yeast swap at this case swap?


----------



## NickB

Do we get to harvest from that sample above or do we have to swab your beard again Batz?


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Do we get to harvest from that sample above


That would be 3463 Forbidden Fruit Nick


----------



## Parks

Pretty sure that's the ballsack harvest Batz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batz

Parks said:


> Pretty sure that's the ballsack harvest Batz


Cum on that's a bit rough.


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> Cum on that's a bit rough.


Apparently


----------



## winkle

Donske said:


> Nibbles & Brekky
> 
> 1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
> 2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
> 3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
> 4. Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
> 5) I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten
> 
> Will there be enough fire wood? I've got access to heaps of pine off cuts, no hard wood unfortunately.
> 
> Also, will be bringing a 2 tap jockey box, if anyone wants to claim the second tap let me know.


Ta. I've been promised some ironbark logs but some more won't hurt.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Ta. I've been promised some ironbark logs but some more won't hurt.


Looks like I was dropped off the list again.

Nibbles & Brekky

1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual
2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
4) Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
5) Batz - Jar of coffee, some orange juice, couple loaves bread, brekky snags. Some chips for nibbles.
6) Donske - I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten


----------



## Batz

I have a couple of give-aways that I can bring to the swap,

2x Bunnies round fermenters, they have the lid but no O-ring. Only used a couple of times. (I use glad wrap)

Box of Grolsh swing top bottles, 25-30 of them, they have been in the shed and are dusty and will need a clean up.

1x 50lt keg, spear removed. It's the tall type.


Free to anyone who wants them, or sling me a couple of your extra swap bottles if you have them.

Batz


----------



## Florian

I must confess that my jacaranda fire wood plan didn't quite come to fruition.

The axe I have is way too small and I was also missing a decent block to use as a base. Nor motivated enough to cut it all with the pole saw as this takes forever.

happy to pick up a bag from the servo if need be, just let me know closer to the date what we have or not have.


----------



## Batz

I have these yeasts to swap, I'm looking for a few Belgium yeasts in return.

Vials
1217-PC West Coast IPA
1272 American Ale II
2308 Munich Lager
3726-PC Farmhouse Ale
2042 Danish Lager
1318 London Ale III

Batz


----------



## seehuusen

I'd be super pleased to grab that 50L keg off ya Batz, it would go superbly with my brewery size upgrade I'm planning at the moment!
Happy to swing ya some bottles of beer


----------



## Batz

seehuusen said:


> I'd be super pleased to grab that 50L keg off ya Batz, it would go superbly with my brewery size upgrade I'm planning at the moment!
> Happy to swing ya some bottles of beer


Yours mate, as with the other stuff it has been in storage for ages so will need a good clean.

Batz





> I have a couple of give-aways that I can bring to the swap,
> 
> 2x Bunnies round fermenters, they have the lid but no O-ring. Only used a couple of times. (I use glad wrap)
> 
> Box of Grolsh swing top bottles, 25-30 of them, they have been in the shed and are dusty and will need a clean up.
> 
> 1x 50lt keg, spear removed. It's the tall type.
> 
> 
> Free to anyone who wants them, or sling me a couple of your extra swap bottles if you have them.
> 
> Batz


----------



## seehuusen

thanks mate 

a couple of brews your way, but I don't look this good haha


----------



## Batz

seehuusen said:


> thanks mate
> 
> a couple of brews your way, but I don't look this good haha


Your keeping it on topic, that's the main thing!


----------



## seehuusen

I like the topic haha

my fridge after the swap meet


----------



## bradsbrew

seehuusen said:


> I like the topic haha
> 
> my fridge after the swap meet


I would like to have one of those ready to tap!





Not many fridges have door shelves that hold a 5L keg.


----------



## seehuusen

bradsbrew said:


> I would like to have one of those ready to tap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many fridges have door shelves that hold a 5L keg.


hahaha


----------



## NickB

Fact.


----------



## Batz

> I have a couple of give-aways that I can bring to the swap,
> 
> 2x Bunnies round fermenters, they have the lid but no O-ring. Only used a couple of times. (I use glad wrap)
> 
> Box of Grolsh swing top bottles, 25-30 of them, they have been in the shed and are dusty and will need a clean up.
> 
> 1x 50lt keg, spear removed. It's the tall type.
> 
> 
> Free to anyone who wants them, or sling me a couple of your extra swap bottles if you have them.
> 
> Batz





> I have these yeasts to swap, I'm looking for a few Belgium yeasts in return.
> 
> Vials
> 1217-PC West Coast IPA
> 1272 American Ale II
> 2308 Munich Lager
> 3726-PC Farmhouse Ale
> 2042 Danish Lager
> 1318 London Ale III


----------



## Snow

Sunday arvo case swap bottling. Hope you guys like wheat!


----------



## winkle

I've sent off a PM to those I thought might need directions, if I missed anyone let me know and I'll add you to the PM.


----------



## NickB

Shit, I wasn't aware I'd have to go to your place again, Perry. I'm out. I can't stand that unsuitable, flooded venue...








h34r:


----------



## winkle

If it floods you won't need your weekly bath pardner - its a design feature


----------



## angus_grant

Hey Perry,

I've never had the pleasure of annoying the crap out of your neighbours for hours on end.

Please include me on the PM.

Thanks,
Angus.


----------



## NickB

Thanks, Perry. Better distribute 'Angus Grant' as the cause of the upcoming disturbances.... Gotta blame someone...


----------



## winkle

Yeap, can't use Liam two years in a row


----------



## NickB

Well....


----------



## lukiferj

winkle said:


> Yeap, can't use Liam two years in a row


Define use h34r:


----------



## NickB

Well, when a Gimp loves a Swapper.....





h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

if your neighbour needs another cuddle should we invite sillyboybrybry?


----------



## bradsbrew

What ever happened to halfix. Wonder if he ever found the chicken carcass in the cistern?


----------



## NickB

Sadly I missed the HalfFix 'crapathon'....the one and only swap I've missed in quite a few years....

Probably died of Red Ranga Ale poisoning or something.

That being said, do you like the pic of you in the Gimp suit from last swap I managed to find on my phone, Brad?

Looking scary as per usual


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> if your neighbour needs another cuddle should we invite sillyboybrybry?


Is he still in the watch house since the last crawl?


----------



## Batz

So no inflatable penis's at this stage? Bagpipe playing ones.


----------



## lukiferj

We may have a new bagpipe playing penis this time...


----------



## madpierre06

PM received, and tried one of my swap beers today, a kits 'n' bits sparkling ale. For mine, quite reasonable as a drinkable beer, and one which should come up nicely with a little more age. Bottled 3 weeks ago, so am going to leave the balance after swap beers taken out for a couple months. Sweating on next fortnght's roster coming out tomorrow, just about sure will have the night off, the only concern is whether I may have to wortk Sunday.


----------



## lukiferj

madpierre06 said:


> PM received, and tried one of my swap beers today, a kits 'n' bits sparkling ale. For mine, quite reasonable as a drinkable beer, and one which should come up nicely with a little more age. Bottled 3 weeks ago, so am going to leave the balance after swap beers taken out for a couple months. Sweating on next fortnght's roster coming out tomorrow, just about sure will have the night off, the only concern is whether I may have to wortk Sunday.


Plan to be violently ill on Sunday mate


----------



## madpierre06

lukiferj said:


> Plan to be violently ill on Sunday mate


Scary thing is that's not something that'd be too hard to plan by the sound of things :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

madpierre06 said:


> Scary thing is that's not something that'd be too hard to plan by the sound of things :lol:


Not at all.


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Well, when a Gimp loves a Swapper.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:





NickB said:


> That being said, do you like the pic of you in the Gimp suit from last swap I managed to find on my phone, Brad?
> 
> Looking scary as per usual


Nick if my gut could fit into that suit it would turn that red upside down Y into a W. Happy to give it a crack though.


----------



## winkle

lukiferj said:


> Plan to be violently ill on Sunday mate


Possibly Monday as well  .


----------



## Batz

> I have a couple of give-aways that I can bring to the swap,
> 
> 2x Bunnies round fermenters, they have the lid but no O-ring. Only used a couple of times. (I use glad wrap)
> 
> Box of Grolsh swing top bottles, 25-30 of them, they have been in the shed and are dusty and will need a clean up.
> 
> 1x 50lt keg, spear removed. It's the tall type.
> 
> 
> Free to anyone who wants them, or sling me a couple of your extra swap bottles if you have them.
> 
> Batz


So nobody want any of this stuff?

Batz


----------



## madpierre06

Maybe a bad thing, more likely a good thing depending on your point of view. Not going to be a big night for me as I've drawn a 7.00am shift the following morning.


----------



## NickB

Better make sure there's someone available to cover the shift....


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Better make sure there's someone available to cover the shift....


Look at the way you are gazing at me Nick, were you picturing me in that gimp suit?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll be bringing a keg of chilli ginger beer again. It's much, MUCH hotter this time. And kind of addictive.


----------



## ballantynebrew




----------



## leahy268

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg of chilli ginger beer again. It's much, MUCH hotter this time. And kind of addictive.


Shame I won't be there...

Would have loved to have turned up and tasted that lovely drop again.. And fall asleep... h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

*MOD: *This is going off topic again


----------



## Liam_snorkel

ok back on topic.

here's a vid from the last case swap how I remember it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojhZNvsQPWg


----------



## lukiferj

Is that Brad?


----------



## Parks




----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bevan, I believe.


----------



## bradsbrew

lukiferj said:


> Is that Brad?


it is in Nicks eyes.


----------



## angus_grant

That would have more impressive if she had downed the beer instead of pouring it all over herself. But only slightly.


----------



## NickB

bradsbrew said:


> Look at the way you are gazing at me Nick, were you picturing me in that gimp suit?


Ha! Maybe, though I look a little scared. Chappo, however, looks all jumpy and excited, though maybe he was just checking out my arse again....



EDIT: just noticed the perennial Photo-Bomber appears in the background of that too....I'm convinced there's 6 of him!


----------



## bradsbrew

Should not have tested to see how the swap beer is travelling.

Hazelnut Mild. Yum


----------



## seehuusen

Is there somewhere I could pop a roof top camper to sleep off some of the booze around there?? 
Ideally I'd like to spend a great amount of time trailing all the interesting beers and getting to meet all of you fine gentlemen


----------



## Florian

there's a gorgeous bit of green right in front of the venue courtesy of the bowls club.

just don't park in the far corner as that is my reserved spot


----------



## seehuusen

LOL, righto  thanks


----------



## NickB

Or park there and feel the wrath and Germanic insults.....


----------



## angus_grant

I'm going to feel poor and south-sidey in my one-man tent with all these camper trailers rocking up. 
I will feel better after peeing on their wheels though.


----------



## Florian

If you ask nicely Nick might offer you one of the double beds in his luxury camper van.

All you have to do is go to bed at the same time as him so he doesn't have to wake up to open the door for you, which means you will have to give afternoon tea a miss.


----------



## NickB

Or maybe you can stay up with Florian until your head explodes. Either/or. That being said I reckon You'll come second again this year Florian!


----------



## lukiferj

I will also be bring my campervan (read commodore station wagon) to sleep in the back of. I'm pretty fancy like that.


----------



## angus_grant

Wow, both sound like great options. Maybe I'll do both. Afternoon power nap and back into action around 9pm


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Ha! Maybe, though I look a little scared. Chappo, however, looks all jumpy and excited, though maybe he was just checking out my arse again....
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just noticed the perennial Photo-Bomber appears in the background of that too....I'm convinced there's 6 of him!


And Ross having a nanna nap at Chappos, hes got form.


----------



## HBHB

I'm still hoping to get down there for the night. Pending my back repairing itself sufficiently in the meantime.

If so, i'll bring down a keg of Raspberry Bourbon Barrel Baltic Porter.

Martin


----------



## Batz

What about a 4 sale for the swap?

New NASA burner (as in never fired up) with a used but perfect BOC adjustable high pressure regulator. (has pressure gauge)

Same as this but with a BOC reg.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77600-for-sale-nasa-burner-on-stand-hp-regulator-125/

$80.00

Batz


----------



## seehuusen

I'll grab that one off ya mate  it should go great together with the Keggle I'll make from the keg I'm also grabbing off ya haha Cleaning ya out  Thanks Batz!



Batz said:


> What about a 4 sale for the swap?
> 
> New NASA burner (as in never fired up) with a used but perfect BOC adjustable high pressure regulator. (has pressure gauge)
> 
> Same as this but with a BOC reg.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77600-for-sale-nasa-burner-on-stand-hp-regulator-125/
> 
> $80.00
> 
> Batz


----------



## Batz

seehuusen said:


> I'll grab that one off ya mate  it should go great together with the Keggle I'll make from the keg I'm also grabbing off ya haha Cleaning ya out  Thanks Batz!


To easy I'll bring it along to the swap.

And thanks
Batz


----------



## Donske

Sneaky taster of my red rye mild. I'm tempted to pull out of the swap so I don't have to give any away.


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> To easy I'll bring it along to the swap.
> 
> And thanks
> Batz


Sorry slipped away from topic a bit.


----------



## Beertard

Why's she holding the can when there's a can holder right there?


----------



## Beertard

I meant this


----------



## TidalPete

> Nibbles & Brekky
> 
> 1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual plus various nibbles.
> 2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
> 3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
> 4) Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
> 
> 5) Batz - Jar of coffee, some orange juice, couple loaves bread, brekky snags. Some chips for nibbles.
> 
> 6) Donske - I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten


Updating contribution.


----------



## daemon

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauchbier (probably) minus dignity (leaving at home this year)
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops... will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 
16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Just updating my entry. I've just finished bottling an IPA for the swap with a massive hit of Zythos hops. Initial taste tests suggest it's slightly too sweet, but we'll see how it pans out. The flavour and aroma is very nice, when I was bottling it was like an open bag of hops!

I'll be bringing a few bottled beers to enjoy, all my kegs are nearly empty so I need to get brewing soon!


----------



## Batz

N


> ibbles & Brekky
> 
> 1) TidalPete - Hash Browns as usual plus various nibbles.
> 2) Angus - spicy meatballs.
> 3) NickB - Bacon for brekky and some home-made sausage rolls or sumfink...
> 4) Beersuit - 2 dozen eggs and some good sausage for the night.
> 
> 5) Batz - Jar of coffee, some orange juice, couple loaves bread, brekky snags. Some chips for nibbles.
> 
> 6) Donske - I'll bring along a couple of batches of home made jerky if I can manage to get it out of the house before it gets eaten


Looks like we could do with a few others nibbles, brekky is covered, all but some milk, mushies and beer. Come on possums we all want to get our hands on some nuts, perhaps a cheezel, or a crinkle cut perhaps.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Don't agree here as only the hardy ones will need nibbles & breakfast.'

The majority will be back on their mother's teats before you can say 'Jack Robinson". :lol:

Just saying!


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Don't agree here as only the hardy ones will need nibbles & breakfast.'
> 
> The majority will be back on their mother's teats before you can say 'Jack Robinson". :lol:
> 
> Just saying!



It's the truth!


----------



## daemon

Batz said:


> Looks like we could do with a few others nibbles, brekky is covered, all but some milk, mushies and beer. Come on possums we all want to get our hands on some nuts, perhaps a cheezel, or a crinkle cut perhaps.
> 
> Batz


Count me in for a plate or three of nibbles also, I'll whip something up to bring. Speaking of wanting a handful of nuts... has anyone heard from InCider? :lol:


----------



## tazman1967

I'll bring some chips n nuts.


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks for your post Taz & it's going to be good to have a beer with you again Tim. :beer:
Seems like my 'Taking The Piss' fishing expedition 



is working along ok ATM so lets keep those nibble contributions rolling in brewers.


Not long now! :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew

I was going to bring this and some savoury mince for late night jaffles. Might be safer to bring some salami and cheese.


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> I was going to bring this and some savoury mince for late night jaffles. Might be safer to bring some salami and cheese.


Now there's some where for Inciders nuts.


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> I was going to bring this and some savoury mince for late night jaffles. Might be safer to bring some salami and cheese.


Those jaffle irons will work just fine in Perry's fireplace thingo Bradley. What a shame we only have the one on hand ATM?

TBPH we need half a dozen or so to keep idle hands occupied. h34r: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Those jaffle irons will work just fine in Perry's fireplace thingo Bradley. What a shame we only have the one on hand ATM?
> 
> TBPH we need half a dozen or so to keep idle hands occupied. h34r: :lol: :lol:


I can think of something you could do with your hands whilst I make jaffles Pete.


----------



## Gavo

Since I'm totally unorganised otherwise for this swap I will bring along some corn chips and salza, oh and a couple of bottles of my dodgy beers.


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> I can think of something you could do with your hands whilst I make jaffles Pete.


If it means so much to you Bradley then of course I'll help you out but must admit I NEVER thought you were that way inclined mate? :blink:

You're a worry & a bad boy Brad even for a mod Faaark! Admin! h34r: :lol: :lol:

PS --- Ta Gavo, just saw your post mate.


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> If it means so much to you Bradley then of course I'll help you out but must admit I NEVER thought you were that way inclined mate? :blink:
> 
> You're a worry & a bad boy Brad even for a mod! h34r: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS --- Ta Gavo, just saw your post mate.


Jeesus Pete, I was only wanting you to get me a beer! Lucky we got that sorted before the night, ya dirty old bugger. You've been spending too much time with Nick. ; )


----------



## TidalPete

I've PM'd you mate. :lol:

Rock on the 28th! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

We'll have some cassava crackers, dip, jatz and some cheeses for nibblies. On tap should be BICS (could be dangerous - might reconsider that), Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison and something else.


----------



## angus_grant

yeh reconsider it Perry. Wouldn't want any delicious high-powered beers available on tap. That's crazy talk. 

In bottles is a different story.. h34r:


----------



## benken25

I will bring along some sort of snacks from the the local Asian grocery store pork crackle maybe


----------



## Florian

winkle said:


> We'll have some cassava crackers, dip, jatz and some cheeses for nibblies. On tap should be BICS (could be dangerous - might reconsider that), Saison Noir, Rootin' Saison and something else.


that reminds me that I still got an almost untouched keg of that BICS stuff around. is it worth bringing or would that just mean winning the last man standing too easily (if I refrain)?

will bring a whole heap of nibbles and other stuff but please don't make me commit to something in a list format, you guys are way too organised for me this time around. i might be getting old or something...


----------



## tazman1967

I have some Clare Valley Shiraz Barrel off cuts if anybody wants some...
For free.


----------



## Beersuit

tazman1967 said:


> I have some Clare Valley Shiraz Barrel off cuts if anybody wants some...For free.


I will take a couple off your hands Taz.


----------



## Parks

Beersuit said:


> I will take a couple off your hands Taz.


Me too!


----------



## broseo

Hey guys,

My name's Ambrose, I'm a total beer noob in south brisbane- just looking at setting up my first AG rig.

Wort Jockey was giving me some advice on the build and mentioned there was a case swap on saturday. I'm not sure if I'll make it along yet, but I just thought I'd say Hi


----------



## RdeVjun

Florian said:


> that reminds me that I still got an almost untouched keg of that BICS stuff around. is it worth bringing or would that just mean winning the last man standing too easily (if I refrain)?


Just bung it in the swap!


----------



## Florian

i wouldn't have a problem with that if it wasn't for the fact that I would have to bottle it until saturday. 
which is absolutely not going to happen!


----------



## manson81

Ok, I'm a late comer but I'll be there! Got a keg of pale ale there, just gotta gas it up, and find my bronco tap. If anyone can help out with a way of keeping it cold, that'd be awesome! 
I don't really have a portable keg set up...


----------



## Batz

broseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My name's Ambrose, I'm a total beer noob in south brisbane- just looking at setting up my first AG rig.
> 
> Wort Jockey was giving me some advice on the build and mentioned there was a case swap on saturday. I'm not sure if I'll make it along yet, but I just thought I'd say Hi


If you can make it Ambrose, you'll be made welcome.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

manson81 said:


> Ok, I'm a late comer but I'll be there! Got a keg of pale ale there, just gotta gas it up, and find my bronco tap. If anyone can help out with a way of keeping it cold, that'd be awesome!
> I don't really have a portable keg set up...


Have a look at $2 shops for a bin or bucket which will will fit the bottom half of your keg in plus some ice. You only really need to keep the bottom half of the keg cold especially considering it's winter. Wrap an old jumper or whatever around the top half. Else hit up the local fruit shop for a broccoli box - check out the last few swap threads for photos for inspiration! There should be plenty of gas around to keep you pouring (I'll be bringing a bottle)


----------



## TidalPete

manson81 said:


> Ok, I'm a late comer but I'll be there! Got a keg of pale ale there, just gotta gas it up, and find my bronco tap. If anyone can help out with a way of keeping it cold, that'd be awesome!
> I don't really have a portable keg set up...


See page 18\Post 347.

If you can keep your keg cold until I get there around 2.30pm--ish your problem's solved.

Edit --- G'day Liam!


----------



## manson81

Pretty sure a small wheelie bin from a 2 dollar shop is cheap enough, I'll go grab one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

G'day Pete!


----------



## winkle

manson81 said:


> Ok, I'm a late comer but I'll be there! Got a keg of pale ale there, just gotta gas it up, and find my bronco tap. If anyone can help out with a way of keeping it cold, that'd be awesome!
> I don't really have a portable keg set up...


Bring a bag of ice and we should be able to sort something out.


----------



## winkle

Naturally the promised firewood hasn't appeared as yet, so if you can spare some, bring it along.


----------



## manson81

I've got plenty of old wood in my backyard, but not chainsaw. If anyone wants to bring one round, we can chop it up! 
I'm in stafford..


----------



## Batz

It's a bit far for me to bring firewood, I'll bring some matches but.


----------



## angus_grant

I've been ramping up my mid-week drinking to try and prime my system for the onslaught. Don't think it is going to work though. Poor poor liver!!

The wife has scheduled a family trip to Movie World Saturday morning (with all the other 1000's whose yearly passes are expiring end of June :blink: :angry:) so I may end up turning up a bit late. I'll just neck a few beers on the drive from the southside to make sure I'm keeping up.

I was going to bring my mini-mobile setup but haven't really worked out the problems with pouring pressure and line length, so will bring my gas bottle, small wheely bin, and couple of budget flow control taps. Will have a spare ball-lock disconnect and tap for someone. I'll have to check that 2 * 19L cornies will fit in the bin. Pretty sure they do. Otherwise I'll just run gas and beer line outside the bin for someone.

 :beerbang:


----------



## Parks

I can assure you catching up will be very easy once you get there


----------



## Parks

What time is kick-off Winkle? I'm thinking 2-3pm...


----------



## winkle

Make it 2pm, mate. We'll try and get the swap sorted at 4pm so things don't get completely random (I'd put the bottles in you car or a bag or something once its done, so that bottles don't get accidently drunk from the wrong lot).
Remember to bring a drinking vessel, quality beer (your own or craft) and money for a evening pizza run.


----------



## kegs23

ok i have to work saturday ,so if anyone wants me to bring anything from craftbrewer,get your orders in by sat morning or better friday night and ill thow them in my van after work and bring them with me,
just make sure to put (kegs will bring to case swap for me) in the comments when you order and make sure they are paid, cheers see you all there saturday,


----------



## Parks

Hrmz, that sounds like a great idea Kegs. I need some of the smaller silicone bungs (you remember you asked me if I should get the smaller ones )...


----------



## Parks

I will bring something for snacking too.


----------



## earle

Benken just picked up my beers to bring down to the swap. Thanks Ben. Dissappointed I won't be able to make it but looking forward to trying everyone's swap beers.


----------



## tazman1967

Hey guys,
Due to the nature of my work, I have 6 large poly boxes to give away for FREE ..
These are the ones used in the fishmarkets..
These are perfect for Florian type kegerators..
First in gets them.


----------



## leahy268

Should say a big thanks to Anthony from Toowoomba home brew for taking my swap beers down as well.. also wish I was there.. looking forward to tasting everones drops....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

What's with all these Toowoomba pikers.. It's not that far


----------



## NickB

Probably too warm down here for them. And not foggy enough...



h34r:


----------



## seehuusen

Really looking forward to meeting all of you lot, sounds like its going to be a great night 
I might have to get some beers on the way down. My swap batch came in at exactly 21 bottles and the only other thing I've got is a batz lager with slightly different hops. It is juuuust about ready to drink, might be ok by Saturday 
Lagers take too long compared to a tasty pale ale/ipa IMO

15L batches are great for playing/practice, but not to sustain my drinking habits when only brewing so often... Bring on the bigger batches using the batz burner/keg


----------



## manson81

So I'm not entirely sure how it all works with the swapping, but I've just got a keg of pale ale to bring down, figured we'd just all be sampling each others on the day? 
Haven't got any bottled for swapping to take home..


----------



## NickB

If you're not on the swap list (pretty sure you're not) then just bring your keg and glass! There's likely to be a heap of kegs there this year looking at attendance numbers (20+perhaps), so I'm sure you won't go dry. I'll even shout you a beer 

Those of us in the swap will bring 21 bottles of our finest, and each swapper will leave with one bottle of each other's beers...

Cheers


----------



## Beersuit

Liam_snorkel said:


> What's with all these Toowoomba pikers.. It's not that far


I think they all get wobbly legs from the change in altitude and can't stand up after 5pm. At least that's usually my problem.


----------



## leahy268

That sound like a damn fine excuse for wobbly legs at a beer swap.. Might have to use that one..


----------



## angus_grant

My excuse will be the lower quality air and lowering of intelligence when crossing north over the river


----------



## manson81

NickB said:


> If you're not on the swap list (pretty sure you're not) then just bring your keg and glass! There's likely to be a heap of kegs there this year looking at attendance numbers (20+perhaps), so I'm sure you won't go dry. I'll even shout you a beer
> 
> Those of us in the swap will bring 21 bottles of our finest, and each swapper will leave with one bottle of each other's beers...
> 
> Cheers


Ahhh ok cool, that makes sense!


----------



## lukiferj

Is the swap this weekend? Better brew my beer for the swap tonight then :lol:

Have we got a definite list of swappers yet?


----------



## Parks

Everyone on the list is confirmed - 21 swappers


----------



## lukiferj

Woo hoo!


----------



## angus_grant

Sweet. 7 spare DW's for drinking Saturday night. Better put them in the fridge tonight... And then somehow avoid opening the fridge until Saturday lunch time for packing straight into esky.

I was explaining the swap to my wife and I explained that all I do is one batch of beer, and I get 21 different beers back. For free. How awesome is that??? She looked very unexcited......  pffft, chicks...

 :super: :kooi: :beer:


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> Each person in the swap writes their number (I'm no# 7 in this one) on each bottle of their contribution. Then Parks surfs on them and some magic happens you end up with one of everyone else's beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those formalities are taken care of, everyone responsibly imbibes in an ale or two and teleports to tomorrow.


I just thought I'd quote Liam's explanation of how the swap works. I imagine (and confirmed by a couple of previous attendees) that it is a frighteningly accurate description of the night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

don't forget to bring your bag pipes, Angus.


----------



## angus_grant

Still undecided about bringing them. They are freaking noisy and I am rubbish. And I've no time to practice between now and then.

But why the hell not. Play them in the afternoon when I am "somewhat" sober and it can't annoy the neighbours too much....

I am a sucker for peer pressure sometimes. Although there is no chance I am wearing a penis costume!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you don't need to!


----------



## angus_grant

well played sir!

bastard!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Just get naked when you play the bagpipes


----------



## wombil

Lo winkle,
I got a bit of wood here,do we need a wheel barrow?
Probably enough fetch and carriers there if I get there early enough hey.


----------



## Batz

wombil said:


> Lo winkle,
> I got a bit of wood here,do we need a wheel barrow?
> Probably enough fetch and carriers there if I get there early enough hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wood.JPG



Plenty of young bucks there to carry wood mate. Looking forward to a beer with you again.

Batz


----------



## wombil

good to seeya batz


----------



## NickB

Now don't forget folks, if you can spare some change I will have a donation box out for the RSPCA on Sat....All hops from my keg were supplied by Stone and Wood so I'd like to give a little back!


Cheers


----------



## winkle

wombil said:


> Lo winkle,
> I got a bit of wood here,do we need a wheel barrow?
> Probably enough fetch and carriers there if I get there early enough hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wood.JPG


Good on you Wombil, top work! I'll save some Saison Noir for you :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.[/font][/font][/color]
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen 
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator
15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops... will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 
16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Updated my beer. Bottled it tonight, just enough left in the keg for some QA.. Turned out alright


----------



## robv

Beersuit said:


> I think they all get wobbly legs from the change in altitude and can't stand up after 5pm. At least that's usually my problem.


Beersuit is also taking my swap beers down - just scored a free week on a 50ft boat in the Whitsundays :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Who's going to bring the hot salsa?!


----------



## robv

Liam_snorkel said:


> Who's going to bring the hot salsa?!


I'll try and get some to Beersuit


----------



## Parks

One more sleep carnts!


----------



## NickB

And not necessarily involving all of the above...unless I get my shirt off.... 



h34r:


----------



## seehuusen




----------



## lukiferj

I'm not even bringing a shirt... or pants.


----------



## angus_grant

"We were sitting at a swap one day and there were 5 of us left hanging out. There was only one beer left in the keg and we actually all took a little cup and split it. It was a pathetic day in AHB history when five grown men have to be sitting there sharing a beer and then Nick got his boobs out."
- Lukierj


----------



## NickB

So, finally kegged and then CPBFilled my swap beer.... it's and APA, it's cloudy because filtering makes your hoppy beers not hoppy, and it's pretty damn tasty! Probably give it a week or two in a cold fridge to get the clarity up a bit, but otherwise ready to go ASAP....will update the tasting thread whenever someone not lazy creates it.... 


Catchya tomorrow with a swap beer and a keg with over 600g of hops in tow.....


Cheers!


----------



## winkle

Is Sqyre coming?*
We won't throw you out for getting your boobs out, mate

*(Since somebody mentioned big tits)


----------



## angus_grant

Huh I just realised my post about having to share the one beer left in the keg etc ripping off lukifers signature makes no sense on tapatalk. Good. He he.


----------



## HBHB

Locked in. Will get away from the shop around 1pm and down there @ 5ish.

Look forward to catching up with some of the guys again.

I'll bring a Keg of Baltic Porter & some of the heavy weight beer sticks from the Tiaro Butcher.

Martin


----------



## TheCarbinator

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.[/font][/font][/color]
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)
5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen 
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
12)
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops... will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 
16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow due to last minute work commitments.
I have given my swap beer to Aydos to bring along.
Have a beer for me!


----------



## angus_grant

Swap beers (some spares) in 2 top boxes, 1 tally and 2 stubbies of Belgian tripel, and keg of hulk smash. Oh yeh, little bit excited.


----------



## Batz

Getting excited now!


----------



## NickB

TheCarbinator said:


> 1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour, Confused, Remorseful.[/font][/font][/color]2) Beersuit - American Wheat.3) Benken25 - Raunchybier4) Earle - smoked rye porter (swapping but won't be able to attend)5) Bradsbrew - Chocpricot Mild Ale + Baabra for fun times6) Robv - Red IPA7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen 8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA, mad swap-bottle surfing skills as per usual10) Daemon - Zythos IPA11) Angus - drunken weasel12)13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale15) NickB - Most likely an APA with too many hops... And a keg of IIPA with definitely too many hops... will also be wearing my pirate costume, well actually it is a gay pirate costume, well actually the costume isn't gay, its only gay when I am wearing it, but don't worry I am still gay when I am not wearing it, so bring your bronco costume Pete and we can play gay pirate horsey games..........hmm maybe I should wear my gay cowboy outfit. 16) Snow - "Batzlove special white juice" Imperial Witbier17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout21) madpierre - If I may join the festivities, something beery and basic and depending on how future work roster holds up, for the moment I am in though22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow due to last minute work commitments.
> I have given my swap beer to Aydos to bring along.
> Have a beer for me!


They'll be right, don't be a pussy! Get along Andrew!!!!


----------



## lukiferj

HBHB said:


> Locked in. Will get away from the shop around 1pm and down there @ 5ish.
> 
> Look forward to catching up with some of the guys again.
> 
> I'll bring a Keg of Baltic Porter & some of the heavy weight beer sticks from the Tiaro Butcher.
> 
> Martin


Will be good to meet you Martin. Pity the 120 min IPA isn't ready :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

It's not like you'll be judged on your beers, or attitude, or longevity on the night, or non-pussyness.... Ahem.


h34r:


----------



## kegs23

dan stoped in at work and said he cant make it due to work commetments ,
i think i am going to bring 9l of german ale, and about to go a filter my rye IPA as its a bit cloudy, so looks like 2x9L kegs for tomorrow,
should be there around 2pm after work, about to get everything ready now


----------



## Batz

Forecast at Winkles



12c-25c
Possible thunderstorms
80% chance of rain.
http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/brisbane/everton-park

Bring it on!


----------



## manson81

Now just to confirm, it's at the Everton Park bowlo right?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Correct


----------



## TidalPete

It's still not too late to have an unfortunate gastric episode\relapse manson. :lol:
AAMOF I'm thinking about it right now. h34r:


----------



## angus_grant

Batz said:


> Forecast at Winkles
> 
> 
> 12c-25c
> Possible thunderstorms
> 80% chance of moisture
> 
> Bring it on!


And that's just the forecast for my pants!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

*kilt


----------



## lukiferj

80% chance of rain? 100% chance of who gives a ****!


----------



## Aydos

Pretty sure everyone will be well and truly drunk enough to not even realise it's raining!


----------



## daemon

Really looking forward to tomorrow, I have all the swap beers ready and working on what beers to bring and share. No kegs but I'll ensure that there's some rare and enjoyable beers to share regardless. 

Looking forward to plenty of random, drunken conversations as per a usual case swap!


----------



## lukiferj

aydos said:


> Pretty sure everyone will be well and truly drunk enough to not even realise it's raining!


It seems like our job will be to protect the barrel man!


----------



## angus_grant

Who's the barrel man?
I care if it is storming. I am tenting it.


----------



## Gavo

12c - 25c, So pretty warm huh? Was around 2 below 0 here this morning, frost was on the ground at 11pm, hoses and tank lines to the shed were frozen solid. Good thing the tank lines to the house are underground.

Will be bringing a few bottles of my dodgy beers tommorrow, looking forward to the event.


----------



## bradsbrew

Better grabs some bottles in the morning and bottle my swap beers.


----------



## manson81

Where are you at gavo? Sounds like my kind of weather!


----------



## angus_grant

Oh yeh, extra preparation almost complete



Bottled beers for tomorrow. 



Keg bb ale citra smash aka hulk smash



About 75 melted Parmesan meatballs with spicy sauce. 



And some lubricaton. 2013 tripel of which I am bringing a couple of bottles.


----------



## manson81

Shotgun a taste of the tripel


----------



## angus_grant

He he, join the queue Manson. 
Depends on the trade of course. 
This is a 8.5kg BIAB aged from July last year. 
I've already got perry, Luke and Liam down for a glass. I've only got about 5 bottles left so carefully rationing it. Ha ha.


----------



## manson81

I'm happy with a sip! I'll trade ya a full glass of my pale ale aged maybe 2 weeks in the keg


----------



## angus_grant

As long as I tick those 3 guys off the list then it will be open slather. 
I've still got 1 tally and a couple of stubbies at home which will be reserved for a special occasion.


----------



## angus_grant

Oh yeh, my balls will be in your mouth tomorrow afternoon. 
And they won't be salty, they'll be spicy tasty. Not spicy hot though, unless you partake of Liam's spicy ginga


----------



## manson81

I gotta get up early in the morning and go get my gas bottle filled! Apparently they will be open at 7am so I'll drop it off, freezer then pick it up at midday or so...


----------



## angus_grant

Is it not a swap-n-go bottle?
There should be plenty of gas tomorrow. I wouldn't sweat your bottle. I am bringing mine.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Also you can get it refilled on the spot at a couple of the brewers choice stores. I know the Wacol one does, maybe also enoggera?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Also:


----------



## lukiferj

Woo hoo! Swap day!


----------



## Parks




----------



## Donske

Decided on bringing a keg of ESB for tonight, it was pretty damn average last week when I kegged it, it's pretty damn tasty as of last night.

Got my 21 bottles all boxed up and ready.

Just need to grab the jockey box, modify a bucket to hold a keg, grab some ciggies and snacks and throw everything in the car.

Looking forward to tonight, hopefully I've caught up on enough sleep to not be passed out by 7pm, the world cup has not been kind to my sleep pattern.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's alright, Angus will look after you in his tent if you pass out


----------



## Gavo

manson81 said:


> Where are you at gavo? Sounds like my kind of weather!


Toowoomba, or more accuratley, Gowrie Junction in a valley on the westen side of Toowoomba and loving it.


----------



## Parks

Because you guys are a bunch of soft cocks I have the following to bring in addition to my Simcoe single hop IPA and BABBS / Sunshine Coast Brewery ESB experiment.

Death by RIS - OG 1.121 -> FG 1.030, so I added Brett Brux and now it's FG 1.015 and 14.2%
Death by Malt - OG 1.124 -> FG 1.030 American Barley wine malt orgasm at 12.6%

I'll have 2 PETs of the RIS and 1 of the Barley Wine. Anyone that *must* try either better make their intentions known...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My hand is up 

Homebrew wise I'll be bringing a keg of 50/50 vienna/munich faux lager, keg of ginger ring stinger, 1/2 keg of schwarzbier. 
Plus a few bottles of various wanker beers. 
Snacks I'll bring some cheese & biccies.


----------



## lukiferj

In!!!


----------



## winkle

Inn!


----------



## Florian

I might have to pull a Brad today, haven't even decided yet which beer to bring, not that there is much to choose from.
cutting up a box, naming the beer, cleaning and even worse finding a tap and lines etc, preparing the bed, buy nibblies and stuff, pull some random 5 year old bottles out of the fridge.

anything else?

long day ahead.


----------



## lukiferj

Relax?


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> I might have to pull a Brad today, haven't even decided yet which beer to bring, not that there is much to choose from.
> cutting up a box, naming the beer, cleaning and even worse finding a tap and lines etc, preparing the bed, buy nibblies and stuff, pull some random 5 year old bottles out of the fridge.
> 
> anything else?
> 
> long day ahead.


Bring the BICS, I'll take mine off tap. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Gavo

So went to bottle a few beers to share, liking around for stuf..... Fond some bottles, no caps anywhere... Bigger, what to do. So threw a half a keg of APA in a bucket, threw in a picnic tap, now just need some ice and piggyback on someone's co2 bottle.


----------



## madpierre06

Going to grab a couple tins of smoked oysters with some jatz knackers to chuck on the counter. And a couple of bottles of the Sparkling Ale (kit based brew) I have for the swap to get some feedback on flaws in the brew and what to look out for and such.


----------



## Batz

OK almost time to hit the road, I have to swing by and collect my son and do a little shopping for this event.

cya all soon. :beerbang:


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers Batz!


----------



## tazman1967

Count me in Parkes..


----------



## Donske

Alright, just picked up a jockey box, will have a spare tap if anyone needs one, also, will need a splash of gas at some stage, can't bring the house bottle along, my keg fridge will still be in use.

Forgot to grab food when down the road but will chip in for pizza.

Having a beer while sorting out what I need to throw in the car.


----------



## lukiferj

I got a keg of light amber, a few random bottles, some savoury biscuits and for breaky some bacon and breadrolls.


----------



## Snow

Gettin 'cited! Drinking a DIPA while the nuts and bolts are baking and I get my shit together. See you dudes around 2.

Cheers - Snow,


----------



## Donske

Quick sample of my swap beer before heading off. Loving the colour of this beer.


----------



## Florian

anything specific we're missing yet for nibbles and brekkie? heading to the shops on the way.

looks like i will be bringing a mild, the BICS is warm.


----------



## lukiferj

Enroute now. See you soon.


----------



## Donske

Leaving now, be there soon.


----------



## lukiferj

Ok this time I'm leaving. Issue with my reg. Hopefully can sort it out otherwise might need a squirt of gas.


----------



## angus_grant

See you fuckers in 30 mins


----------



## Florian

leaving very soon.

look out for the old man and his walker...


----------



## angus_grant

Yay. Teleported to Sunday morning as warned. And magic does happen. These aren't my beers.


----------



## lukiferj

Big thanks to Mr and Mrs Winkle for hosting. Was another great night of good beers and good blokes.


----------



## madpierre06

lukiferj said:


> Big thanks to Mr and Mrs Winkle for hosting. Was another great night of good beers and good blokes.


Zigackly!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

Another top night of great beers with some very funny bastards. As usual superb hospitality from Anna and Perry.

Liam you might want to save your kegs, there is some guy in a hard hat and army trench coat emptying them right now, a glass at a time.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

And??? What happened??

Was there a geriatric in his speedos saying 'that's a bit dark for a pilsner!' In a loud voice?

Was there a herbally impaired crazy Scotsman dressed in a blow up penis playing the bagpipes whilst keeping time by kicking his giant blow up balls?

What happened?


----------



## lukiferj

And what the hell happened to the toilet?


----------



## bradsbrew

lukiferj said:


> And what the hell happened to the toilet?


Liam's chilli beer?


----------



## Batz

A big thanks to Anna and Perry for another wonderful night, really appreciate your hospitality :beerbang: :beerbang:

It was great to meet up you you all again and sample some superb beers, I looking forward to doing it all again....after a little rest.


----------



## HBHB

Greatly appreciate Perry and Anna's hospitality. Great night with great people who presented great beers & ciders. Thought that barrel was going to get axed for sampling. Hope the drool stains wash off Perry.

Was excellent to finally meet up with some of the guys & catching up with others. Fun times had by all.

Martin


----------



## Batz

Has anyone got a photo of the kegs? I believe there was 28 taps of _bring along_ kegs. Great effort!!

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

A great turnout it certainly was with big congrats to Perry & Anna for their excellent hospitality (as usual). :super:
Good to meet brewers I haven't met before as well as seeing all the old stagers once again.

An absolutely top arvo & night without a doubt! :beerbang:


----------



## Snow

And a great night was had by all... Thanks perry and Anna for your great hospitality once again. 
And here's some photos:










A work of art!






Our wonderful hosts



The man love was flowing thick and fast by this time of the night!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Hahaha great pics Snow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel




----------



## Liam_snorkel




----------



## TidalPete

Well done Liam & Snow & Batz. :super:


----------



## bradsbrew

I am just glad no-one got a pic of what Adam was offering Snow on the street.


----------



## daemon

Glad that I made it this year, it's always great catching up, sharing a beer or 30 and having plenty of laughs with other brewers.

Thanks again to Perry and Anna for hosting.

Looking forward to the swap beers now, by the description alone they look great!


----------



## NickB

Thanks as always to Perry and Anna...Another great night with great beers and great people!

Cheers!


----------



## Aydos

Thanks for a great night guys, so many beers to choose from! Great company as well!

By the way, if you have a 17 with SP on it, it's not my belgian stout, it's a smoked robust porter that I have because I only got 19 bottles of the stout out of the keg. If by any chance you live on the northside I can change it with a stout that I have as I got one back.

Cheers

Aydos


----------



## Gavo

Yep, thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting a great night. It was excellent to catch up again, looking forward to future events.


----------



## angus_grant

Just looking through photos and found this one. Looks innocent enough. 



What's interesting is the info on the photo. More particular the time of the photo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Epic!


----------



## Florian

You could have taken the same photo minus the man in red exactly 2 hours later if only you were still awake. 

It was 5:27 when I looked on the watch as Winkle had fallen asleep on his chair in front of a glass of Westvleteren 12. 


Thanks once again Anna and Perry for hosting an epic event. Lots of memories that will stay with me for a long time, some good ones but also a few very questionable ones. 

Great to see what must have been the best turn out in a long time, way too many beers to keep track of, most of the usual suspects and some new faces who will hopefully make it along to future events as well.


----------



## seehuusen

Massive thanks to Anna and Perry for a superb venue and hospitality! It wad great to meet a great bunch of likeminded and talented brewers, thanks for all the laughs and great tap beers


----------



## madpierre06

And I've really got to get hold of the recipe for Angus' balls.


----------



## manson81

Good to meet everyone on saturday night and thanks for hosting Winkle & Anna! I had a blast, evidently, the missus reckons she's not seen me that drunk in a long time! Oops!


----------



## Beersuit

Thanks heaps Perry and Anna. It was another good night at the hogs head brasserie. And thanks batz for your breakfast cooking skills I don't think Ben and I would have gotten home without them.


----------



## Donske

Thanks for the fun night everyone and thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting.

I also need to drop one of my swap beers over to you Perry, I had some freshly starsanned bottles in the box without realising, just let me know when is a good time.


----------



## NickB

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who donated a couple of dollars towards the RSPCA on the night. We managed to scrape together nearly $125 on the day, and that was donated with a little contribution from myself today.

Think I might make this an annual thing if everyone is happy?

Anyway, thanks again all!


----------



## lukiferj

Well done Nick. Don't think anyone minds chipping in for a good cause like that. And if they do, the beer was probably worth a few bucks anyway mate :lol:


----------



## daemon

Found this auto-awesome version of Snow going swap bottle surfing and laughed 





(You may need to click on the image to see the animation)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hahahahah!


----------



## lukiferj

Ha ha. Have you ever seen a happier face?


----------



## angus_grant

how on earth did all the bottles stay up????

It's a kind of magic!


----------



## TidalPete

I love it! :lol:


----------



## angus_grant

As promised, angus' balls
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/81164-Angus%27-balls


----------



## winkle

To wrap up this thread (and Angus's balls), I'd like to thank everyone (and there were many of you) who contributed to the success of the day/evening. Particular mention to Wombil for providing us with most of the timber around Baffle Creek (and Angus's wood), Snow and Parks for doing the swap, NickB for his exceptional bargining skills with the pizza supply and snag rolls (and Angus's balls), all those who dragged along Belgian beers to drink with me, Angus for having a crack at playing the pipes whilst pist, and lastly thanks to Anna for setting up the place on Friday while I was flat-out working, doing the pizza run, then cleaned around me on Sunday arvo. Seriously, it was great to see and share so much food and beer with such great blokes.

PS there's a couple of glasses left here, and Liam left a couple of CDs


----------



## winkle

Donske said:


> Thanks for the fun night everyone and thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting.
> 
> I also need to drop one of my swap beers over to you Perry, I had some freshly starsanned bottles in the box without realising, just let me know when is a good time.


Most times in the afternoon over the next few days mate, chuck me a PM with what times suits you.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

if they're burnt CDs you can keep em or chuck em.


----------



## angus_grant

I think I left a standard pub glass there.

Consider it a gift...

Although it will irritate my OCD nature to be missing a glass from the set of 4. Which will be further irritated when I break one and am left with 2.  So I'm not bothered about it...

Awesome event everyone! :chug: :beerbang: I can wait for the next one (poor liver) but perhaps not that long... he he


----------



## Batz

angus_grant said:


> I think I left a standard pub glass there.
> 
> Consider it a gift...
> 
> Although it will irritate my OCD nature to be missing a glass from the set of 4. Which will be further irritated when I break one and am left with 2.  So I'm not bothered about it...
> 
> Awesome event everyone! :chug: :beerbang: I can wait for the next one (poor liver) but perhaps not that long... he he


I left a couple too, I always do, that's why standard pub glasses are the go.

Batz


----------



## wombil

Thanks winkle and Anna.I'm nearly back to normal today.


----------



## Snow

I left a glass to - it's all yours Perry. 

Oh and I didn't do any of the swap - I just grabbed me some swap surfin' Internet glory


----------



## ballantynebrew

The red seal glass is mine, add it to the barware collection for next time


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Snow said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1404016934.740422.jpg
> The man love was flowing thick and fast by this time of the night![/url]


Haha, sure was:


----------



## lukiferj

Oh dear.


----------



## Aydos

I'm surprised Stefan wasn't in on the man love!


----------



## ballantynebrew




----------



## angus_grant

Version 2 of my DW might be brewed this weekend. Had to go with Best Malz as no Wey dark wheat, but was assured they are very similar.
Will be increasing 72 degree mash step to 15 minutes to hopefully increase the body. Otherwise may have to throw in another step at 66 or 67
And ferment at 18 to see if that will promote a little more banana from the yeasties. Hopefully that will make Parks happy. I'm thinking I will probably end up at 18.5 as I have a thermo-well which I stick the STC probe into, so probably a fairly close temp to the actual ferment.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Sorry to thread bomb angus. I found that 20-21 is where banana starts to really come in, especially with 3368 (I couldn't get any 3068 last time I brewed a weiss).

WB06 was painful for getting any banana - I got nothing but clove at 18 degrees.

As a comparison, T-58 at 21 gives me lots of banana/bubblegum.


----------



## angus_grant

Hello LRG!!

No worries about the thread bomb, I do it all the time. Huh, maybe I should start apologizing for it as well. he he...

I don't think Liam was all that pleased with the lack of normal yeast characters using WB06 and was talking about using 3068 next time as well. His beer was freaking delicious, but not much weizen character coming through.

I think I might set the ferment temp at 18.5 degrees. There was slight banana aromas and my ferment was 17.5. Slowly increase the ferment temp until I get the levels I'm after. I think this might become a house beer. It's a nice gentle beer with some good flavours coming through.

I'll need a pan or something to sit the fermentor in when increasing the ferment temp. 17.5 degrees resulted in a puke fest so it can only get worse. 

Cheers,
Angus.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah I echo LRG's comments re WB06 - down low it's all cloves, push it up and you get a kind of tart tangyness. As far as dry yeasts go - the new mangrove jacks bavarian wheat is supposed to be legit. That said - I wanted to push the cloves in this one because I thought it would go with the ham hock-like cherrywood smoke. Turns out it was completely drowned out & I would have been better off using a proper hefe yeast and pushing the esters, which may have been able to cut through.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah I echo LRG's comments re WB06 - down low it's all cloves, push it up and you get a kind of tart tangyness. As far as dry yeasts go - the new mangrove jacks bavarian wheat is supposed to be legit. That said - I wanted to push the cloves in this one because I thought it would go with the ham hock-like cherrywood smoke. Turns out it was completely drowned out & I would have been better off using a proper hefe yeast and pushing the esters, which may have been able to cut through.


Exactly what I got with WB06 - a kind of weird tarty tanginess, and not a pleasant Saison type either.

I used 3368 in a RauchRoggenWeiss and it worked some really nice bananas at 20-21. The beer wasn't fantastic (my fault with a funky grist, the rauch was wrong for the bananas for me and too much), but happy with the yeast.

I'd like to see how the MJ Bavarian goes, given how much good esters I got M79 to throw out. I know others have had some "belgian" stuff thrown by M79, but I used it on a low grav mild and it was perfect. Then repitched, so we'll see how that all goes.

One dried yeast of a vaguely similar variety I am happy with is T-58. I did a lightish (about 5-5.5% off memory) belgian blonde (very blonde) with mainly pils malt, a teeny bit of cara and a bit of Sylva for bittering. Pushed the T-58 to 21 degrees and it produced a really nice, bubblegum pineapple chunk banana-ey lolly type of vibe but still dropped dead clear. Really genuinely happy with it and it's now a staple in my freezer for something different to US and UK yeasts.


----------



## bradsbrew

So what's the go for the Chrissy swap? I will put my place down as a venue if we have no other takers but happy for someone else would like to host.

Cheers


----------



## Snow

Hey look at my new case swap shirt! Can you see yours in there?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

that's awesome!


----------



## Batz

It just gets better and better Snow!


----------



## Beersuit

That is sweet Snow.


----------



## Snow

Yeah I'm really happy with it. If anyone's interested, the original photo is in this post:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77632-se-qld-xmas-in-28th-of-june-2014/?p=1192501
And you can get it put on a T or hoodie or whatever at http://www.theprintbar.com

Mine was $19 plus delivery but there are cheaper styles and you can pick them up in Newmarket. 
Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Aydos

Has anyone got the recipe for the salsa that one of the toosoba members made for the night?


----------



## Beersuit

That would be Robv aydos. I don't think he has a recipe as such but hit him up I'm sure he will give you some pointers.


----------



## Aydos

Sweet I'll send him a pm, cheers


----------

